# BRP Summer Series 2010!



## Micro_Racer

From Bud - more info to come...

Here are the summer series race days flyer to come April 23, May 14, June 4 & 25, July 16, Aug 13, Sept 3 & 24. As always Italian sausage feast with race entry.

All rules the same but You will be allowed a blade on the COT 3/4" tall from rear trunk deck and 3 7/8" wide or COT wing only on COT bodies.


----------



## BudBartos

Right On :thumbsup: 
Set Your calander now :wave:


----------



## all4fun

:woohoo: :woohoo:


----------



## K-5 CAPER

Bud
Best 5 out of 8 again on the points for Summer series?


----------



## BudBartos

K-5 CAPER said:


> Bud
> Best 5 out of 8 again on the points for Summer series?


Yes :thumbsup:


----------



## BudBartos

Is it summer yet  More snow and cold I'm sick of it already


----------



## Easy

BudBartos said:


> Is it summer yet  More snow and cold I'm sick of it already


I was finished with it back in Jan......
Enough already!!!!


----------



## Mike Clark

Heads down, here comes some more from out of the South! Sorry


----------



## wazzer

With the recent birth of the Raptor, maybe there's some new interest in a couple of on-road events? How about Trans Am, using just the BRP 2010 SS MuscleCar bodys?


----------



## BudBartos

Not for the summer but maybe next winter season 

wazzer >> You going to Toledo?


----------



## Micro_Racer

We may have a few road race opportunities (non points) at the Gate this summer?!? It depends if the Gate will race this summer....if they do, I am sure we could get a few people together for some right and left hand fun!!


----------



## all4fun

Micro_Racer said:


> We may have a few road race opportunities (non points) at the Gate this summer?!? It depends if the Gate will race this summer....if they do, I am sure we could get a few people together for some right and left hand fun!!


Micro.....

You can most definately count me in!! :thumbsup: 

Dave


----------



## wazzer

BudBartos said:


> Not for the summer but maybe next winter season
> 
> wazzer >> You going to Toledo?


Yes, sent entry in, planning on being there.


----------



## all4fun

wazzer said:


> With the recent birth of the Raptor, maybe there's some new interest in a couple of on-road events? How about Trans Am, using just the BRP 2010 SS MuscleCar bodys?





Micro_Racer said:


> We may have a few road race opportunities (non points) at the Gate this summer?!? It depends if the Gate will race this summer....if they do, I am sure we could get a few people together for some right and left hand fun!!


Talked to Pat tonite about doing something this summer also (non points) at Toledo......maybe every other Friday apposite the Friday Oval racing (points race) at Freddies. We're thinking about having Trans Am OnRoad racing using the BRP 2010 SS Muscle car body. A lot of us at Toledo are doing just that now during our regular Friday night racing schedule and are having a ball. Some of us are using the Road Raptor and some are using the current t-bar BRP chassis. We don't care which chassis we run but just to have fun. No rules have been set yet, but right now were all having a blast.....and they really look cool. Another way for us all to have good fun and also support BRP. Being that it would be during the summer, I'm sure we can throw some good food on the grill too!! 
 :woohoo: :thumbsup:

Dave B.


----------



## BudBartos

Food


----------



## DJ66

*DAVE B..I'D BE INTERESTED IN THAT...:thumbsup:*


----------



## all4fun

DJ66 said:


> *DAVE B..I'D BE INTERESTED IN THAT...:thumbsup:*


OK, Cool!! :thumbsup: We can talk more about it this weekend at the MGLC. Maybe we could call it the BRP Mini VTA series. This could be a lot of fun, and of course, then there is *THE FOOD!!*


----------



## BudBartos

Feeling alittle bit like summer :thumbsup: 
I checked prices for food and I'm happy to say We will stay at the extra $5.00 for the big feast :thumbsup: As always the tip jar will be there :wave:


----------



## BudBartos

53 feels like 80 after the cold winter We had


----------



## sg1

BudBartos said:


> 53 feels like 80 after the cold winter We had


I hope you kept your shirt on.....


----------



## Donald Deutsch

Please do, I don't think my heart can take it.


----------



## K-5 CAPER

BudBartos said:


> 53 feels like 80 after the cold winter We had


Bud,

Are you saying 53 is the new 80??


----------



## martian 710

Hey Bud,
Any chance of a roadcourse class at the Summer Series races. We should be able to set up a simple quick to change track in the infield? Run the same direction as the oval. I'd be in!!!


----------



## BudBartos

No road for summer series. We may add some for the next winter series but they will be at the gate.

Come on out for the roadoval fig8 race


----------



## DJ66

*DOES ANYBODY HAVE A CASTLE MAMBA PRO ESC (THE HARD CASE) THAT THEY WANT TO SELL...CHEAP...PLEASE LET ME KNOW.*


----------



## BudBartos

I bet Tyler has one :drunk:


----------



## Curly Tom

*sounds sweet*

I am definitly interested in some road course action. I saw that new body and me likey. So lets go racing, it will give me an excuse to buy another car and to get out of the house more. let me know more if you hear anything. thanks


----------



## BudBartos

Summer series is all Oval. We may do some road course at the gate for the next winter series.


----------



## martian 710

If you add roadcourse to the summer series I know of at least 5 more entries for each race. I'm sure there would be more. Stock gearing and Muscle bodies(Mini VTA)!!!


----------



## BudBartos

Forget about it !! End of disscusion !! NO ROAD for summer series !! If You want to run road You will have to go to Toledo !!!

We may do road at the gate if they are still open by next fall !!!

So again NO ROAD RACING at the summer series.


----------



## martian 710

BudBartos said:


> Forget about it !! End of disscusion !! NO ROAD for summer series !! If You want to run road You will have to go to Toledo !!!
> 
> We may do road at the gate if they are still open by next fall !!!
> 
> So again NO ROAD RACING at the summer series.


Man your no fun at all!!! I'd rather go both ways on a Friday night in the summer!!!:wave:


----------



## DJ66

martian 710 said:


> Man your no fun at all!!! I'd rather go both ways on a Friday night in the summer!!!:wave:


*I HEARD THAT ABOUT YOU BRETT...BUT I THOUGHT IT WAS EVERY NIGHT NOT JUST FRIDAYS.:wave:*


----------



## BudBartos

Don Here is the 2010 summer series thread :thumbsup:


----------



## Donald Deutsch

Okay,Fine


----------



## Curly Tom

*times*

I found the dates but what time is racing and practice? I might have over looked these if so please direct me. Thanks


----------



## DJ66

*TOM, RACING STARTS AT 7pm...FOOD SERVED AROUND 6pm...AND PRACTICE IS BEFORE THAT AS LONG AS FREDDIE IS OPEN...I USUALLY GET THERE BETWEEN 2-3pm...:thumbsup:*


----------



## Curly Tom

*okie dokie*

thank you for the info.


----------



## tcian

Ok So IM Gonna Need Something to race this summer, so brp is the way to go, what will i need becides the kit and rec. i have all that just give me some esc motor and servo and battery options i cant really find any on the internet....Thanks Ian


----------



## BudBartos

Brushed or brushless??


----------



## tcian

BudBartos said:


> Brushed or brushless??


what ever has the most people running in it. Thanks Ian:dude:


----------



## Freddie's Hobbies

tcian said:


> what ever has the most people running in it. Thanks Ian:dude:


This is too cool, Pats little brother is coming back to race with him !!!


----------



## BudBartos

tcian said:


> what ever has the most people running in it. Thanks Ian:dude:


Ian >> Stock is still the biggest. I have batteries TSR 1500 4 cell $23.00 a pack We use the Associated super 370 motor $11.00 I have those also. Stock is a limited gearing od 10 tooth Max pinion and 52 tooth Min spur gear.

It's simple fast and fun :thumbsup:


----------



## martian 710

Freddie's Hobbies said:


> This is too cool, Pats little brother is coming back to race with him !!!


I wonder if he'll bring his sweetheart NickyBobby with him????:tongue::wave:


----------



## JR.Quarterscale

martian 710 said:


> I wonder if he'll bring his sweetheart NickyBobby with him????:tongue::wave:


AHHHHHH Thats right, The happy couple :tongue:, It was so cute looking at them look at each othe with googley eyes  Pat would be proud, poor Dennis


----------



## BudBartos

We need all them old racers back !!! Just think of the crowd. I would have to make alot of food :thumbsup:


----------



## DJ66

BudBartos said:


> We need all them old racers back !!! Just think of the crowd. I would have to make alot of food :thumbsup:


*THAT WOULD BE GREAT...:thumbsup:*


----------



## Frank K Racing

*Old Racer*

I wanted to let everyone know that one of your old time racers passed away yesterday, Dick Oettinger. Known as 2slowoo, loved racing and racing with all of you.


----------



## TangTester

It is a sad day. Dick was a really good friend and fun to race with. He will be miss.


----------



## K-5 CAPER

I agree with Tang, Dick was a great guy everyone at the track liked him a lot.

It is a sad day


----------



## QUESTFORSPEED

A very sad day,we will all miss him. Gary C.


----------



## TangTester

Yeah Dick was even the guy who gave me my " Tangtester" name. I have plenty of stories of racing with him and his son Rich


----------



## BudBartos

Sad to here Dick was one fine Guy. Lots of fun times at the races.


----------



## Donald Deutsch

Damn that's a bitch, I liked that guy.


----------



## DJ66

Donald Deutsch said:


> Damn that's a bitch, I liked that guy.


*I AGREE...HE WILL BE MISSED.
I DIDN'T KNOW HIM THAT WELL BUT YOU DIDN'T HAVE TO IN ORDER TO LIKE HIM.*


----------



## all4fun

Very Sorry to hear Dick passed away. Brian and I enjoyed 1/8th Gas racing with him and his Son Rich. He was a fun guy and liked by everyone. Dick will be missed.


----------



## BudBartos

OK the Ohio tri oval is in the books and it was a great event :thumbsup: 

Now on to the BRP summer series at Freddies Hobbies, First race is Friday April 23rd !! Dinner at 6:00 racing at 7:00.

Don't forget keep those batteries stored properly for the 3 week layoff


----------



## K-5 CAPER

For those that know what Dick used to say

when eating the sausages this season.. D.T. T. S.O.B.

Rest in peace good friend !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## BudBartos

K-5 CAPER said:


> For those that know what Dick used to say
> 
> when eating the sausages this season.. D.T. T. S.O.B.
> 
> Rest in peace good friend !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Right on :thumbsup:


----------



## sg1

K-5 CAPER said:


> For those that know what Dick used to say
> 
> when eating the sausages this season.. D.T. T. S.O.B.
> 
> Rest in peace good friend !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Tang will do it for us 1 last time!!!


----------



## BudBartos

We all will at the first race just for Dick :thumbsup:


----------



## DJ66

*D.T.T.S.O.B
WHAT DOES THAT MEAN???*


----------



## BudBartos

You will have to be at the first summer series race


----------



## BudBartos

cool !!!


----------



## K-5 CAPER

Pretty soon we will get a view of the Brp yacht in that view


----------



## BudBartos

It's there under the fog behind the building way over there


----------



## BudBartos

Nice sunny day today.


----------



## ghoulardi

*R.I.P. Dick*

Truly sorry to hear about Dick. A really nice guy. He will be missed indeed.


----------



## wazzer

Frank K Racing said:


> I wanted to let everyone know that one of your old time racers passed away yesterday, Dick Oettinger. Known as 2slowoo, loved racing and racing with all of you.


Sorry to hear about Dick. He was a great racer and a funny guy. We'll miss him. I think there's a picture of 2slowoo on the BRP website somewhere, cooking the famous "tube steaks" at "Da Track".


----------



## BudBartos

Yep Here He is making those dogs !!


----------



## ghoulardi

*Hmmmm*

And look who's scarfin' up the other goodies early. :tongue:


----------



## BudBartos

WOW first weekend in 5 there is no BRP race. At least it's super nice out  
First summer series race in 21 days :thumbsup:


----------



## Easy

Surprised you aren't on the BRP yacht!!!


----------



## all4fun

BudBartos said:


> WOW first weekend in 5 there is no BRP race. At least it's super nice out
> First summer series race in 21 days :thumbsup:


I'm going to try to make the 1st race with Natcho dip in hand.......really looking forward to those scrumptious grilled Brats and Dogs.  Need to do up another COT body. Are we using the traditional "COT WING" or are we going to a spoiler mounted to the back of the body?  21 day's seems to be too long of a wait.

HAPPY EASTER EVERYONE!

Dave


----------



## DJ66

*FROM THE FIRST POST...*
All rules the same but You will be allowed a blade on the COT 3/4" tall from rear trunk deck and 3 7/8" wide or COT wing only on COT bodies.


----------



## BudBartos

Correct for Summer You can run blade or wing. I like the wings better


----------



## martian 710

Of course Logan's baseball opening day is the day of the first Summer Series race.


----------



## BudBartos

Bummer !! How does rest of the summer work out ?


----------



## ghoulardi

martian 710 said:


> Of course Logan's baseball opening day is the day of the first Summer Series race.


 Opening day of campground too. I should make the race though.:thumbsup:


----------



## martian 710

BudBartos said:


> Bummer !! How does rest of the summer work out ?


I don't know haven't got his schedule yet. I just know when opening day is and all teams have a game then.


----------



## martian 710

I had a brain fart opening day is Saturday and the race is Friday.:freak:So hopefully we'll be there!!!:woohoo::wave:


----------



## BudBartos

Cool !!!!!!!


----------



## K-5 CAPER

What class or classes is everyone running this summer?


----------



## BudBartos

Brushless for Me :thumbsup:


----------



## Easy

Probably stock again, maybe something else though, we will see how it works out. Should have 3 cars built by then.........


----------



## TangTester

When I do race, I was thinking about running a different class each time. I won't count for points, but I think it would be cool. Maybe a semi retirement for me. I should be at the first race


----------



## DMiz

Probably stock,Have to miss the first week,heading south that night to a BBQ event Saturday.Becoming a certified BBQ judge.After that I should be ready to claim my first stock title,If you add up the points from the week I started running stock even giving Bob 100 points for the week he missed I finished higher.Trash talking already.Dave


----------



## Donald Deutsch

After all these years of racing Stock I may change. It all depends on how I feel on raceday.


----------



## BudBartos

Easy said:


> Probably stock again, maybe something else though, we will see how it works out. Should have 3 cars built by then.........


Run all 3 !!!! That should be EASY


----------



## BudBartos

DMiz said:


> Probably stock,Have to miss the first week,heading south that night to a BBQ event Saturday.Becoming a certified BBQ judge.After that I should be ready to claim my first stock title,If you add up the points from the week I started running stock even giving Bob 100 points for the week he missed I finished higher.Trash talking already.Dave


Better not Judge My food. All I can say is it is burnt to perfection :thumbsup:


----------



## DMiz

Actually was looking forward to trying one of those famous sausages.When I come I have some hot pepper mustard that would go great on them.


----------



## K-5 CAPER

Bud does a fine job manning the grill

The summer series is alot of fun, not sure how many races I'll get to and am not happy about it..........stupid job!!!!


----------



## Easy

BudBartos said:


> Run all 3 !!!! That should be EASY


3 classes would be a tad hard, maybe 2, but 3 ?????


----------



## martian 710

Easy said:


> 3 classes would be a tad hard, maybe 2, but 3 ?????


Nothin' to it!!! Happy Easter!!!!


----------



## BudBartos

Yes Happy Easter to all :thumbsup:


----------



## K-5 CAPER

Happy Easter!!


----------



## Easy

Hope you all had a great day!!!!
Don


----------



## BobS311

DMiz said:


> Probably stock,Have to miss the first week,heading south that night to a BBQ event Saturday.Becoming a certified BBQ judge.After that I should be ready to claim my first stock title,If you add up the points from the week I started running stock even giving Bob 100 points for the week he missed I finished higher.Trash talking already.Dave


And as my late Grandmother used to say, "if my Aunt had nuts she'd be my uncle"


----------



## BobS311

Me: Super Stock and Brushless
Ryan: Stock


----------



## ghoulardi

Whatever class the yellow car ain't !


----------



## BudBartos

ghoulardi said:


> Whatever class the yellow car ain't !


Ross everyone has gone to yellow bodies !!!! I'm not kidding.


----------



## BudBartos

Here You go Took the kid's to Ray's MTP huge indoor mountain bike place in Cleveland. I rode for 4 1/2 hours  Hurting now :drunk: 
http://vimeo.com/10707451

By the way I was the oldest one there :thumbsup:


----------



## TangTester

You know everyone would do better if they worried more about how they drive then what the "yellow car" is doing. Driving traffic is part of the game. You know you can allways lift off the gas.

Here is a story from way back in the day......I was leading a race and the first Gate with Wayne and Bud in tow. Coming down to a minute to go I had a some distance on them. I came up a slower car and drove right through them. My fault completely but I bitched and wined just like what I heard every week. Never thought about the guy who I had put into the wall and ruin his race and mine. He was just pissed. If I had just waited a turn I would have gotten by clean and most likely won the race beating Wayne and Bud for the first time. It would take me other two years before I did. By the way the guy I took out....2slow00. I felt worse about him being pissed at me then lossing a race.

Be patience, wait for it. On the oval if they are holding you up and you laps ahead ask nicely. Just remember they paid their money like the rest of us and have the right to drive their line. Most of the time they will move over, but if you a jerk about it, I know I will not move over. 

I hope that the end of they "yellow car" crap!!!! I know I am looking foward to racing with the "yellow car"
Tang


----------



## Easy

BudBartos said:


> Here You go Took the kid's to Ray's MTP huge indoor mountain bike place in Cleveland. I rode for 4 1/2 hours  Hurting now :drunk:
> http://vimeo.com/10707451
> 
> By the way I was the oldest one there :thumbsup:


My son John takes his boys there, that is a great place for the BMX riders to practice....


----------



## Micro_Racer

BudBartos said:


> Here You go Took the kid's to Ray's MTP huge indoor mountain bike place in Cleveland. I rode for 4 1/2 hours  Hurting now :drunk:
> http://vimeo.com/10707451
> 
> By the way I was the oldest one there :thumbsup:


what no back flips, no 540's, no kick outs?


----------



## martian 710

BudBartos said:


> Here You go Took the kid's to Ray's MTP huge indoor mountain bike place in Cleveland. I rode for 4 1/2 hours  Hurting now :drunk:
> http://vimeo.com/10707451
> 
> By the way I was the oldest one there :thumbsup:


Probably the ugliest too!!!:tongue: 
I'm glad that place isn't close to here. Looks like lots of trips to the hospital.(Mainly for me trying to keep up to the kids!!!):drunk::wave:


----------



## BudBartos

Tang >> Good tip !!! Hope some listen.

Sorry no crazy tricks. I will tell You this it is hard just to go up and down those ramps. On the vid they look small in real life some of them are huge. They have a half pipe that goes up over 2 stories and there are tire marks totaly to the top.


----------



## K-5 CAPER

I heard a rumor that Freddie is going to put 14 full size cars in the infield of the 1/4 scale outdoor track.................

And Bud (Kneival) Bartos will attempt to leap them on a tricycle!!

should make for a great pay per view show


----------



## BudBartos

K-5 CAPER said:


> I heard a rumor that Freddie is going to put 14 full size cars in the infield of the 1/4 scale outdoor track.................
> 
> And Bud (Kneival) Bartos will attempt to leap them on a tricycle!!
> 
> should make for a great pay per view show


Do I get paid


----------



## K-5 CAPER

Yes, but most of the bankroll goes to your surgeons to put you back together


----------



## BobS311

I know I have 1) ruined my finish by being too impatient to pass :freak: and 2) accidently taken someone out of a race (read Tang) close to the end, when they were leading, and felt miserable about it.  I know everyone too well in this group to believe we would be this petty, we should be thankful for everyone who shows up. Moreover, doesn't everybody have to deal with the same cars on the track during a race. it seems the risk is spread pretty evenly among everyone in the race. Why do some guys not have a problem and others still do? 

Well said by the way Tang....


----------



## sg1

BobS311 said:


> I know I have 1) ruined my finish by being too impatient to pass :freak: and 2) accidently taken someone out of a race (read Tang) close to the end, when they were leading, and felt miserable about it.  I know everyone too well in this group to believe we would be this petty, we should be thankful for everyone who shows up. Moreover, doesn't everybody have to deal with the same cars on the track during a race. it seems the risk is spread pretty evenly among everyone in the race. Why do some guys not have a problem and others still do?
> 
> Well said by the way Tang....


I don't think Tang has ever felt miserable about taking Bud or I out.....


----------



## all4fun

TangTester said:


> You know everyone would do better if they worried more about how they drive then what the "yellow car" is doing. Driving traffic is part of the game. You know you can allways lift off the gas.
> 
> Here is a story from way back in the day......I was leading a race and the first Gate with Wayne and Bud in tow. Coming down to a minute to go I had a some distance on them. I came up a slower car and drove right through them. My fault completely but I bitched and wined just like what I heard every week. Never thought about the guy who I had put into the wall and ruin his race and mine. He was just pissed. If I had just waited a turn I would have gotten by clean and most likely won the race beating Wayne and Bud for the first time. It would take me other two years before I did. By the way the guy I took out....2slow00. I felt worse about him being pissed at me then lossing a race.
> 
> Be patience, wait for it. On the oval if they are holding you up and you laps ahead ask nicely. Just remember they paid their money like the rest of us and have the right to drive their line. Most of the time they will move over, but if you a jerk about it, I know I will not move over.
> 
> I hope that the end of they "yellow car" crap!!!! I know I am looking foward to racing with the "yellow car"
> Tang


Tang.......very good advise about being patient. It goes a long way. 

I find it more rewarding if I can pass someone that is quite even with me in speed and handling or even if you can out motor or out handle them by passing them when the time ( or opening ) is right. It feels better to "EARN" the pass than taking someone out. I don't enjoy ruining another racers day by driving through them. I'm sure we all would feel that way if the shoe was on the other foot. To me, it's all about good clean racing, weather I place 1st, 2nd or 3rd, and to congradulate (shake hands or a HI-5 after a good race) with someone that you just raced your a** off with, and knowing you both gave it your best effort. Yes, we all want to finish 1st.......that's what we strive to do. It just feels much better when you EARN it. :thumbsup: And I might add.....within the rules and not bending them. There is no satisfaction in winning if I have to resort to that.
Dave B.


----------



## BudBartos

sg1 said:


> I don't think Tang has ever felt miserable about taking Bud or I out.....


This is true


----------



## ghoulardi

Along with all of the above should go " when you're dead last & goin' nowhere you should let the faster guys go". Works both ways.


----------



## martian 710

You guys better find some Novices to run the Summer Series or the stock guys will be dodging Logan also!!!


----------



## BudBartos

Yes We could have a good group of novice if they would just show up. We do have 2 new racers that are adults that I may let run a few more races till they get going alittle better. Plus Freddie needs the entries.


----------



## martian 710

BudBartos said:


> Yes We could have a good group of novice if they would just show up. We do have 2 new racers that are adults that I may let run a few more races till they get going alittle better. Plus Freddie needs the entries.


I think forgetting about the age limit for Novice might be a good thing. Logan's buddy and his dad will probably come with us some this summer.


----------



## mudguppydave

*yellow cars*

we had a full heat of brp cars friday that all had orange and white bodies. just like some old guy from michigan dave w.


----------



## ghoulardi

Joey Logano wannabees? :freak:


----------



## DJ66

ghoulardi said:


> Joey Logano wannabees? :freak:


*NO..DAVE BERRY WANNABEES...:lol::lol:*


----------



## TangTester

sg1 said:


> I don't think Tang has ever felt miserable about taking Bud or I out.....


 Your right I can't say I every did feel miserable.


----------



## BudBartos

Just got the June issue of RC Driver. They have a nice writeup on the 1/18th on road nats. Way to go BRP RC Racers :thumbsup:


----------



## sg1

BudBartos said:


> Just got the June issue of RC Driver. They have a nice writeup on the 1/18th on road nats. Way to go BRP RC Racers :thumbsup:


Are you being sarcastic....


----------



## BudBartos

3 pages and pictures of all You little monsters


----------



## mudguppydave

*on road nats.*

i see some people wearing green shirts!:thumbsup:


----------



## BudBartos

I see that Thanks :thumbsup:


----------



## K-5 CAPER

Have not raced since last points race at Freddies 3-13 , batteries have been hooked to the battery nurse since probably 3-15>

Am I doing the correct thing as far as maintenance goes??

Just leave on the nurse and hope to be at first race in 2 weeks??


----------



## BudBartos

K-5 CAPER said:


> Have not raced since last points race at Freddies 3-13 , batteries have been hooked to the battery nurse since probably 3-15>
> 
> Am I doing the correct thing as far as maintenance goes??
> 
> Just leave on the nurse and hope to be at first race in 2 weeks??


Sounds good. I would cycle a week before ?? Or so.


----------



## Micro_Racer

K-5 CAPER said:


> Have not raced since last points race at Freddies 3-13 , batteries have been hooked to the battery nurse since probably 3-15>
> 
> Am I doing the correct thing as far as maintenance goes??
> 
> Just leave on the nurse and hope to be at first race in 2 weeks??


What hold voltage do you have them set on? Every week I move it, and see what packs are auto discharging faster....


----------



## K-5 CAPER

Micro_Racer said:


> What hold voltage do you have them set on? Every week I move it, and see what packs are auto discharging faster....


5.2 How do I change it if I wanted to?


----------



## sg1

K-5 CAPER said:


> 5.2 How do I change it if I wanted to?


Push the button....


----------



## K-5 CAPER

sg1 said:


> Push the button....


Oh that button that was tough thanks SG1 I thought it had to do with the nurses uniform on the top of the box


----------



## Micro_Racer

All BRP races (series & special events) are on the BRP racing calendar - link below:

http://sites.google.com/site/microracerbrpclub/


----------



## K-5 CAPER

Fridays at Freddies is a 7 pm start not 6 correct?


----------



## BudBartos

Yes 7:00 starts racing.


----------



## Micro_Racer

6 pm is dinner! Don't come at 7 and expect food, it will be all gone!


----------



## BudBartos

You sound hungry  
Less than 2 weeks till the first race !!! If You need anything to get Your stuff ready for the Summer series let Me know and I can get it out :thumbsup:


----------



## BudBartos

Here is a link to a new decal Guy check it out.


http://jgproducts.net/1-18th_Scale_Decals.php


----------



## sg1

Hey kids...

Anyone interested in running mini sliders at the first BRP points race???


----------



## BudBartos

sg1 said:


> Hey kids...
> 
> Anyone interested in running mini sliders at the first BRP points race???


Got one for ME ???


----------



## sg1

BudBartos said:


> Got one for ME ???


Only got 4


----------



## DJ66

sg1 said:


> Hey kids...
> 
> Anyone interested in running mini sliders at the first BRP points race???


*WHAT ARE THE RULES????*


----------



## sg1

DJ66 said:


> *WHAT ARE THE RULES????*


I was thinking about practicing for the July race, so I was going to set it up with a 4200 motor and stock tires... Rules are not important  run whatever you want!!


----------



## DJ66

sg1 said:


> I was thinking about practicing for the July race, so I was going to set it up with a 4200 motor and stock tires... Rules are not important  run whatever you want!!


*I'LL BRING MINE.:thumbsup:*


----------



## sg1

Micro...
Get your slider ready!!!


----------



## Micro_Racer

Maybe - how about the late models?


----------



## sg1

Micro_Racer said:


> Maybe - how about the late models?


Tang has a late model.....


----------



## sg1

Bud,
Will we have "man sized" weenies this year??


----------



## BudBartos

sg1 said:


> Bud,
> Will we have "man sized" weenies this year??


Italain sausge and reg dogs just like last year :thumbsup:


----------



## all4fun

DJ66 said:


> *I'LL BRING MINE.:thumbsup:*


I'll bring mine too with a 4200 hanging out the back!! :thumbsup:


----------



## ghoulardi

BudBartos said:


> Italain sausge and reg dogs just like last year :thumbsup:



Beans?


----------



## BudBartos

ghoulardi said:


> Beans?


 Indeed :thumbsup::drunk:


----------



## BudBartos

Nobody needs anything sent to be ready for the first summer series race????

If You do let Me know now boat goes in water soon and all will go to slow ahead


----------



## sg1

BudBartos said:


> Nobody needs anything sent to be ready for the first summer series race????
> 
> If You do let Me know now boat goes in water soon and all will go to slow ahead


I need a 10 tooth pinion and a Super Stock spur gear!!!


----------



## BudBartos

sg1 said:


> I need a 10 tooth pinion and a Super Stock spur gear!!!


OK will add to Your other stuff.


----------



## BudBartos

OK Guy's and Gal's one week till the first BRP summer series race :thumbsup:

I need to get a pretty good head count as to Who is coming so that I make sure We have enough FOOD. I don't want anyone to go hungry 

So let's start with Myself, Bruce S, Don S Thats 3 that I know of


----------



## Donald Deutsch

I will be there as I worked a deal to exchange work times.


----------



## DJ66

*I'LL BE THERE.:thumbsup:*


----------



## Donald Deutsch

I ordered some decals from JGProducts. I should have them by the first race. We will see.


----------



## Easy

Hopefully I will be there.......


----------



## sg1

I will be there for S.S.
Tyler Mini Slider
My Dad mini Slider


----------



## DJ66

Donald Deutsch said:


> I ordered some decals from JGProducts. I should have them by the first race. We will see.


*I'D LIKE TO SEE THEM...AND I'LL HAVE YOUR MONEY TOO.:thumbsup:*


----------



## Donald Deutsch

Sounds good to me.


----------



## BudBartos

Thats 9 !!


----------



## all4fun

Myself and hopefully Dave Willey.
I'll be running Brushless and Mini Slider
Dave W. I believe is running Brushless

Bud.....got my package. Wow! That was fast.....and the UPS guy didn't mess up this time. Thanks. :thumbsup:


----------



## BobS311

Ryan and I will be there


----------



## BudBartos

Up to 13 :thumbsup: 
Dave M, Geoff and B , George, Ross, Curly tom, Martian 710, Dan ??? You all coming

K-5>> I have You award at Freddies 

Rental ride is open anyone ??


----------



## BudBartos

Well snowing out time to get My cars ready for next friday !!!


----------



## BudBartos

HELLO out there !!! Where is everyone??


----------



## DJ66

*I'M HERE...:wave::wave:*


----------



## Easy

Out shoveling snow!!!


----------



## martian 710

I don't think Logan and I are going to make it. I've got a lot of work to get done this week. Logan has baseball practice Friday night and his first game Saturday morning. If it gets to wet for work and baseball we might be there. Weather permitting Logan and Shyniah are going to race their karts for the first time next Saturday. Logan was going to race today but they got weathered out. I'm glad I just finished mowing our lawn and I'm about frozen!!!


----------



## BudBartos

Ok Martian 710 have FUN !!!


----------



## K-5 CAPER

hoping to be there....when we going 10/45 with the ss gearing??


----------



## BudBartos

K-5 CAPER said:


> hoping to be there....when we going 10/45 with the ss gearing??


OK thats 14 !!! No gearing change for Freddies still 10/48 for SS


----------



## DJ66

*BUD...MAKE SURE YOU HAVE A STOCK T-PLATE FOR ME...YOU SENT ME A SOILD T-PLATE AND I'D LIKE TO TRADE IT..:thumbsup:*


----------



## ghoulardi

I'll be there for SS if I get the camper open.


----------



## BudBartos

15 so far :thumbsup:


----------



## Curly Tom

*yup*

you betcha! Can't wait to start the series, see you there fellas.


----------



## BudBartos

Thats 18  Just heard fron Brankica and Geoffery.

Micro >> How many of team Microracer will be coming??


----------



## sg1

Tang,

Will you be wearing a "clown suit" Friday??

I heard you have a "clown fetish".....


----------



## ghoulardi

sg1 said:


> Tang,
> 
> Will you be wearing a "clown suit" Friday??
> 
> I heard you have a "clown fetish".....


 I really don't think I wanna know any more. :drunk:


INDEED...


----------



## BudBartos

Up to 19 with Microracer :thumbsup: 
Mark H, George, Dan P ??? You guys in ?


----------



## BudBartos

Wing or blade  What will be better???


----------



## Mark5

I won't be able to be there. I will be in D.C.


----------



## BudBartos

Just heard from our 16 time BRP champion Tang tester. He is in so that makes 20 :wave:


----------



## BudBartos

Crusty, Orange racer ?? You Guys coming ?


----------



## sg1

BudBartos said:


> Just heard from our 16 time BRP champion Tang tester. He is in so that makes 20 :wave:


I hope he's running with the "BIG boys"!!


----------



## BudBartos

I though we were all big boys :tongue:


----------



## ghoulardi

Well... Some ARE bigger than others.


----------



## Donald Deutsch

Yea, not only bigger, but some are older too.


----------



## Crusty

BudBartos said:


> Crusty, Orange racer ?? You Guys coming ?


I can't. I won't be off work in time.


----------



## BudBartos

Rack is packed !!! Hope You Guy's can each spend a small amount !!! Donations also accepted :thumbsup:


----------



## K-5 CAPER

BudBartos said:


> Rack is packed !!! Hope You Guy's can each spend a small amount !!! Donations also accepted :thumbsup:


Takes a lot of fuel to run the Brp yacht:thumbsup:


----------



## BudBartos

K-5 CAPER said:


> Takes a lot of fuel to run the Brp yacht:thumbsup:


Won't be much running of that this season !!! Good news it's in the water and all seems to be working 

I will have your jet ski in begining of may


----------



## BudBartos

YAAAhoooo I'm at the boat:thumbsup:


----------



## sg1

Bud,
When you get back from your joy ride could you pack some 3/32" diff balls for me???
For some reason I can't find mine..... I think they rolled away.....


----------



## K-5 CAPER

Nothing worse than losing your........... never mind


----------



## BudBartos

sg1 said:


> Bud,
> When you get back from your joy ride could you pack some 3/32" diff balls for me???
> For some reason I can't find mine..... I think they rolled away.....


Yes those are a bit small


----------



## BudBartos

One day to the greatest show on earth the BRP summer series at Freddies Hobbies :thumbsup:

I will be there about 3:30 :wave:


----------



## all4fun

sg1 said:


> Bud,
> When you get back from your joy ride could you pack some 3/32" diff balls for me???
> For some reason I can't find mine..... I think they rolled away.....


ooooooooooooohhhhhh.......I could have a lot of fun with that one, but I'll let it slide. It was really tempting though!!!   :roll:


----------



## all4fun

Bud..... Just found out Rich Mickle will be coming with Dave Willey and I tomorrow at Freddies. :thumbsup:
Rich........Brushless
Dave.......Brushless
Myself.....Brushless & Mini Slider


----------



## mudguppydave

hi bud can you bring me a set of front wheel bearings friday? i am riding over with dave b. and rich mickle.:wave: dave w.


----------



## BudBartos

mudguppydave said:


> hi bud can you bring me a set of front wheel bearings friday? i am riding over with dave b. and rich mickle.:wave: dave w.


 
Will do :thumbsup:


----------



## all4fun

Just finished making the "Natcho Dip" for tomorrow night's feast at Freddies!!


----------



## Micro_Racer

YUM - Dip


----------



## sg1

I may have a few cookies to bring along


----------



## Easy

Not looking good for me for tonight. Thought I would be there, but something has come up and now I am not sure. Sorry, was looking forward to a good series this summer.
Don


----------



## BudBartos

Don >> You can miss 3 races maybe the next one if You can't make it today.

Well just spent over a hour cooking up the viddles :thumbsup: Man it smells good. Burnt to perfection !!!

See You all there about 3:30 :wave:


----------



## BudBartos

Ross just called Rt 14 is closed by Kmart ??


----------



## all4fun

BudBartos said:


> Ross just called Rt 14 is closed by Kmart ??


Thanks, Bud......we always take 44 down from the turnpike.


----------



## sg1

BudBartos said:


> Don >> You can miss 3 races maybe the next one if You can't make it today.
> 
> Well just spent over a hour cooking up the viddles :thumbsup: Man it smells good. Burnt to perfection !!!
> 
> See You all there about 3:30 :wave:


How can you make it there by 3:30???
Don't you have to work??


----------



## BudBartos

sg1 said:


> How can you make it there by 3:30???
> Don't you have to work??


That is my work taking care of the BRP racers.

odot does not show anything for 14 ??


http://www.buckeyetraffic.org/


----------



## K-5 CAPER

Round 1 at Freddies was a good time

great food and good racing

thanks Sg1 for your help

Thanks Bud and Freddie


----------



## Micro_Racer

It was nice to see everyone racing again! I pulled the old SS car off the self for the first time in over a year. Put new tires on it, Binded it to my new Spektrum DX3R, set up the old Tekin B1, and went racing! It was nice to race some different folks....

I will have the Slider ready for the next race - brushless 4200 

Don't forget to tell your friends what fun BRP racing is!!! We need more new racers at the track!!!

Racing + Dinner = a great time!

I will post the points soon....


----------



## Bigron

*Fun Night*

Hey Micro thanks again for all your help , It felt good to get back to racing again .


----------



## BudBartos

Thanks to all for coming out and running the first summer series race. I have to admit it was interesting. 21 BRP racers and 3 sliders took to the changing track conditions and came out with some good racing action.

Next race is May 14th :thumbsup:


----------



## sg1

Bud,
Thanks for the balls....


----------



## all4fun

Good food.....Good racing between everyone. A typical fun BRP series at Freddies again. It was good to see everyone again. Rich. Dave W. and myself had a great evening of racing.


----------



## mudguppydave

thanks to bud and freddie, i had a great time, food was good, racing was good.:thumbsup: dave.w


----------



## Micro_Racer

Bigron said:


> Hey Micro thanks again for all your help , It felt good to get back to racing again .


Bigron - No problem! We need to get some speed in that car to see if the changes helped!! 
BTW - I noticed that you had the left rear tire pressed up against the black spacer on the axle. I backed it off just a smidgen - you want just a little play side to side on the axle. If the left rear is tight against the black spacer, it binds the tire. One other note - the left rear tire should have 2 set screws holding it on to the axle.....

Clean and lube the car for the next race, and you should be good to go!!


----------



## Donald Deutsch

I ran both a wing and a spoiler and didn't see much difference, but will have to run the next race with only the spoiler to see how it effects lap times. BIGRON you should also put a flat spot on the axle where the set screws sit.


----------



## Bigron

Thanks guys I did notice a space between my wheel and the axial thanks for correcting that for me ,and I will put that flat spot on the axial ,Cleaned and lubed done thanks for all the good advice race you later .


----------



## DJ66

*HEY BOBS311...YOU GOT A PM.:thumbsup:*


----------



## jason_clark

i have 3 brp for sale one brushless, http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?t=290730

thanks jason clark


----------



## Easy

Why didn't I get the braking system with my BRP!!!! LOL
Don
:lol:
NHTSA Campaign ID Number : 10V163
MAKE / MODEL YEARS :
BRP / 2007-2009
SUBJECT : BRAKING SYSTEM


----------



## martian 710

Mine's got a Toyota throttle system installed!!!:woohoo::wave:


----------



## Micro_Racer

Points are updated on my site:

http://sites.google.com/site/microracerbrpclub/2010-summer-series-points


----------



## Tread1

Well,after helping Tyler announce the tri-oval challenge,and some prodding from Wayne I have picked up my own BRP.I'll be the one with the big bullseye on the back bumper!


----------



## Easy

martian 710 said:


> Mine's got a Toyota throttle system installed!!!:woohoo::wave:


I guess that means you can go really fast!!!!


----------



## sg1

Tread1 said:


> Well,after helping Tyler announce the tri-oval challenge,and some prodding from Wayne I have picked up my own BRP.I'll be the one with the big bullseye on the back bumper!


Oh boy...


----------



## BudBartos

Tread1 said:


> Well,after helping Tyler announce the tri-oval challenge,and some prodding from Wayne I have picked up my own BRP.I'll be the one with the big bullseye on the back bumper!


 
Good deal hope You can make it to the next points race.

Micro >> Thanks for the points update :thumbsup:


----------



## ghoulardi

Easy said:


> I guess that means you can go really fast!!!!



Uhhhh... Not really. :freak:


----------



## Easy

martian 710 said:


> Mine's got a Toyota throttle system installed!!!:woohoo::wave:


If I ever get stopped for speeding in my Avalon, the "sticking accelerator" excuse will be used!!!! :freak:


----------



## Micro_Racer

Tread1 said:


> Well,after helping Tyler announce the tri-oval challenge,and some prodding from Wayne I have picked up my own BRP.I'll be the one with the big bullseye on the back bumper!


Welcome - Tip #1 - don't let Tyler set-up your BRP :tongue:


----------



## BudBartos

Micro_Racer said:


> Welcome - Tip #1 - don't let Tyler set-up your BRP :tongue:


Why He ran mine and won the nat's  Oh I forgot He didn't do anything to it.


----------



## Tread1

From what I've heard theres a problem with Tyler and wheels coming off.


----------



## Micro_Racer

Wow - May 14th is far away........


----------



## K-5 CAPER

Micro_Racer said:


> Wow - May 14th is far away........


True Micro

These 3 weeks in between races feel like 21 days


----------



## sg1

K-5 CAPER said:


> True Micro
> 
> These 3 weeks in between races feel like 21 days


Can we sit togather at the next race?
I really like "pitting" by you


----------



## K-5 CAPER

I guess so SG1 but i have to focus on my own race program and cant be giving you all my speed secrets


----------



## sg1

K-5 CAPER said:


> I guess so SG1 but i have to focus on my own race program and cant be giving you all my speed secrets


I understand, I'll try not to ask too many questions...


----------



## all4fun

sg1 said:


> Can we sit togather at the next race?
> I really like "pitting" by you


Oh boy........ **


----------



## K-5 CAPER

This is how Gayte rumors get started


----------



## Micro_Racer

anyone interested in running the Late Model at Freddies? The Gate rules - rubber tires - 4200kv brushless?


----------



## BudBartos

??????


----------



## Micro_Racer

10 more days


----------



## ghoulardi

Micro_Racer said:


> 10 more days


 That's about 12 too many.


----------



## Micro_Racer

What class will I run......

Tang what you running?


----------



## sg1

I have my 9.00 speedcontroller ready for super stock


----------



## Micro_Racer

Is that the one with no programming button


----------



## sg1

Micro_Racer said:


> Is that the one with no programming button


yep!!


----------



## TangTester

Micro_Racer said:


> What class will I run......
> 
> Tang what you running?


Away!!!!!!!!


----------



## BudBartos

If anyone needs anything sent out so You are ready for the next race let Me know asap !!!!

SG1>> Your stuff went today :drunk:


----------



## sg1

Micro_Racer said:


> What class will I run......
> 
> Tang what you running?


He's running to the buffet.....


----------



## Tread1

Bud,
I just want to make sure you will have the rack of parts at the next freddies race?I picked up a used car and I'd like to stock up.


----------



## BudBartos

Sure will it's the only way I survive


----------



## Micro_Racer

TangTester said:


> Away!!!!!!!!


Don't stop!!!


----------



## Micro_Racer

Is it race time yet?


----------



## BudBartos

Wish it was !!!! Just one more week :thumbsup:


----------



## all4fun

sg1 said:


> He's running to the buffet.....


Oh Boy.....??


----------



## TangTester

Just remember in Vegas now you can get a pass for 24 hours for any of the Harrahs casino's buffets. Good deal!!!!


----------



## RCRacer00

Micro_Racer said:


> Is it race time yet?


Too Bad you guys are so far away, We've been racing every week-Twice a week. AND Bud I need more kits! We'll be in touch.


----------



## BudBartos

RCRacer00 said:


> Too Bad you guys are so far away, We've been racing every week-Twice a week. AND Bud I need more kits! We'll be in touch.


Sweet can't wait :thumbsup:


----------



## BudBartos

Here it comes


----------



## BudBartos

OK all ONE week till the second BRP summer series race :thumbsup: 
I need a head count please. So I know what to do with the food.

Bud, Don S, Bruce S, Tang thats 4 for sure !!!


----------



## Tread1

I'm there for sure :thumbsup:


----------



## Donald Deutsch

I am going to make it there.


----------



## BudBartos

OK Thanks thats 6


----------



## Easy

I will try again.......


----------



## ghoulardi

Uhh... you eat it ! I should be there :thumbsup:


----------



## BudBartos

OK thats 7 and a ?????


----------



## DJ66

*I'LL BE THERE.:thumbsup:*


----------



## Curly Tom

*yup*

I will be there also, I also need 2 motors...experiment turned catastophic failure lol:tongue: thanks Bud, see you there.


----------



## BudBartos

Up to 9 !!!!


----------



## Bigron

*Racing*

I will be there Bud .


----------



## Mark5

Bud, I will be there


----------



## BudBartos

11 thats getting there !!!!!


----------



## martian 710

We can't make it. Logan has a baseball game Friday night.


----------



## Micro_Racer

I will be racing, my brother is not sure yet...


----------



## BudBartos

OK 12 so far ???


----------



## sg1

Micro_Racer said:


> I will be racing, my brother is not sure yet...


Slider??


----------



## BobS311

Ryan and I will be there.....sorry for missing the first race but I had some troubles with the surgery for my mom....


----------



## BudBartos

Thats 14 !!!!!

Ron W >> Your stuff went out today priority mail.


----------



## Micro_Racer

sg1 said:


> Slider??


I will have the slider and late model :thumbsup:


----------



## BudBartos

Up to 16 !!!!


----------



## sg1

Tyler and I will be there, possibly my dad also..

1 S.S.
2 sliders


----------



## BudBartos

OK thats 18


----------



## BudBartos

Got everything ready for the BRP points race this Friday :thumbsup: 
I also have more brushless motors in and super 370 motors Tires bodies everything, bring You Money 

Rent A Racer is still available


----------



## DJ66

*BUD AND BOBS311....YOU HAVE PM's*


----------



## BudBartos

I got it !!!!!!!!!


----------



## DJ66

BudBartos said:


> I got it !!!!!!!!!


*THANKS...:thumbsup:*


----------



## BudBartos

Go Cav's !! What a joke :drunk: MVP missing shots I could make. Somethings up what is it are they playing dead? James wants out? Is it all rigged? I say it's all rigged or they are playing stupid like all of a sudden they can't do anything.

I may only watch a couple of minutes thursday if they suck there done


----------



## ghoulardi

Does it really matter  ?


----------



## BudBartos

SG1 >> Rental is still open, let Me know for sure.


----------



## sg1

BudBartos said:


> SG1 >> Rental is still open, let Me know for sure.


He said he will be there!!


----------



## BudBartos

It will be ready to WIN :thumbsup:


----------



## BudBartos

One day !!!!! Looks like were going to have like 20 BRP racers :thumbsup:


----------



## Curly Tom

What about Geoff and Wayne anybody heard from them?


----------



## Micro_Racer

Wayne is sg1 - he is going


----------



## sg1

I am hungry!!!!


----------



## Micro_Racer

It's almost RACE TIME!!!


----------



## K-5 CAPER

Have to work ........................ but am going racing instead!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## sg1

K-5 CAPER said:


> Have to work ........................ but am going racing instead!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Can we "pit" togather again? I like your tools....


----------



## K-5 CAPER

no you freak unless you want to work on both of my cars that haven't been touched since last race and i'm going to get a few hours of sleep right now before dealing with the likes of you wackos


----------



## BudBartos

Curly Tom said:


> What about Geoff and Wayne anybody heard from them?


Geoff and Miss B will be there 

All is ready will see You BRP RC Racers later :wave:


----------



## sg1

K-5 CAPER said:


> no you freak unless you want to work on both of my cars that haven't been touched since last race and i'm going to get a few hours of sleep right now before dealing with the likes of you wackos


Housekeeping...
Want me to fluff your pillows...


----------



## Tread1

sg1 said:


> Housekeeping...
> Want me to fluff your pillows...


 Those aren't pillows! :freak:


----------



## all4fun

Oh boy....?


----------



## BudBartos

Take this chatter to the other thread  

See Ya all soon. Bring lot's of $$ to spend I have bills to pay :drunk: :freak:


----------



## sg1

BudBartos said:


> Take this chatter to the other thread
> 
> See Ya all soon. Bring lot's of $$ to spend I have bills to pay :drunk: :freak:


I have no $$$, I go for the free food!!!!!


----------



## BudBartos

sg1 said:


> I have no $$$, I go for the free food!!!!!


Right !!!


----------



## Curly Tom

*how do you imbed a video*

how do you put videos on your posts? I'll google in the mean time.


----------



## Bigron

Fun night of racing and good food ,now if I could only run a consistent line


----------



## K-5 CAPER

Went to work.

Hope everyone had a good night


----------



## Micro_Racer

K-5 CAPER said:


> Went to work.
> 
> Hope everyone had a good night


K-5 - Wayne missed you 

good night of racing! Congrats to Ross.....he was FAST.... 

Ron - it looked like your car was working pretty good - did the adjustments make a difference?

Running the Sliders was fun... the rolling start was an interesting idea!


----------



## Crusty

Glad you guys had a good night. Rolling starts are fun. We do that at Raceway 42.


----------



## martian 710

Micro_Racer said:


> K-5 - Wayne missed you


I think Wayne scared him away!!!!:wave:


----------



## martian 710

I think we should have gone racing instead of baseball. Logan's team got beat 24-5. I think they have been watching the Pirates to much!!!:freak: Logan got hit by pitches 3 times in the 2 previous games. Now he's too scared to even swing the bat. I think the kids are going to finally get their race karts on the track tomorrow.:wave:


----------



## K-5 CAPER

martian going to attica next week...... WOO


----------



## K-5 CAPER

Martian tell him to charge the mound after being hit and beat the crap out of the pitcher with a broken off beer bottle........... I diress..... never mind bad news bears saga i guess


----------



## K-5 CAPER

nobody claimed that motor yet ???????????????


----------



## BudBartos

K-5 CAPER said:


> nobody claimed that motor yet ???????????????


No You wern't there 

Thanks to all and Freddies again !!! Race was fun track was great along with good food and friends :thumbsup:

June 4th Next points race, get all Your summer fun in and come out and run !!


----------



## BudBartos

Is anyone going to run brushless in the coming races


----------



## Micro_Racer

BudBartos said:


> Is anyone going to run brushless in the coming races


Nope it's over :thumbsup:


----------



## Bigron

Hey Micro thanks for all the help the car was really running good thanks to your advice .Im looking forward to improvement each race or at least good advice .


----------



## K-5 CAPER

I thought brushless was the future of the hobby a quote that could be found several pages ago...


what are you guys runnning brushed for??????????????????????????????


----------



## K-5 CAPER

yes brushless no motor maintennance, cheaper esc no motor drops.....

didnt i hear that micro?????????????

not to mention ross and his bs motors!!!


----------



## K-5 CAPER

Micro_Racer said:


> Nope it's over :thumbsup:


you pushed for this class now you ride some ones ass off of it


----------



## martian 710

Boy your up late at night too!!!:tongue:


----------



## Micro_Racer

K-5 CAPER said:


> you pushed for this class now you ride some ones ass off of it


K-5 WTF is your problem? See me at the track if you have a problem with what class I run. We have had several races where the brushless class had 8 racers - that's more than the 6 we have in SS. And yes the brushless class removes "as you put it the BS" with brushed motors.
I did not know I needed to ask you what class I could run this summer - must have missed seeing that rule in the BRP rule book.


----------



## Micro_Racer

Points are updated on my web site - if that's OK with you K-5 ???  :freak:


----------



## Micro_Racer

Maybe I will run stock next race


----------



## ghoulardi

K-5, next race you can buy any "B.S." motor you want out of my box pre race. That way I don't have to swap motors and you won't have to pony up the extra $4.00.


----------



## BudBartos

Wow some action !!!!!


----------



## K-5 CAPER

I'm not telling anyone what class to run!!!

Just wondering why brushless isn't the class of choice suddenly???


----------



## sg1

K-5 CAPER said:


> nobody claimed that motor yet ???????????????


This is why we went to handout motors for the July race


----------



## BudBartos

K-5 CAPER said:


> Just wondering why brushless isn't the class of choice suddenly???


Yes whats the sudden change from brushless ??? Is it too fast? everyone mad becuase You can't beat Me  

You know that oil, drops and motor spray will add up?

I thought all brushless motors were the same? Tangs good motor had the shaft break off? Is it all the speeder programing ?


----------



## sg1

BudBartos said:


> Yes whats the sudden change from brushless ??? Is it too fast? everyone mad becuase You can't beat Me
> 
> You know that oil, drops and motor spray will add up?
> 
> I thought all brushless motors were the same? Tangs good motor had the shaft break off? Is it all the speeder programing ?


I'm not a fan of the cogging.

Otherwise, I think thay are too fast.

Maybe gear them down more?

Or allow wedge bodies for better handeling at the current speeds.


----------



## Micro_Racer

K-5 CAPER said:


> I'm not telling anyone what class to run!!!
> 
> Just wondering why brushless isn't the class of choice suddenly???


I have been on a plane every week. I have not had an opportunity to get my brushless car ready for Freddies. The SS car has been in a box for over a year. I took it to the track because it was put together. The motor I have are over a year old. I am using up stuff I already have. I have invested $0 for racing this summer. Bud will beat us with a brushed or brushless motor. 

The brushless class is just fine. The speed has gone up with the updates to the ESC as is reflected in the number of laps. We did run 61 laps and that was fast- today 64 or 65 is fast.

The brushless motors are far more equal then the brushed motors. 

Remember this summers BIG race at the gate is all brushed motor for pan car. I wanted to make sure my car is ready to go. 

I think folks should worry about their own racing program, and less about what I run.


----------



## DJ66

*DOES ANYBODY KNOW WHEN THE DOORS WILL OPEN ON SATURDAY FOR THE GATE RACES???
I ASKED ON THE OTHER THREAD BUT COULDN'T GET AN ANSWER.*


----------



## Tread1

I'm sorry microo racer but after seeing you run I think you should be driving a rubber band driven car,with three wheels,while blindfolded:thumbsup::tongue:


With the way ALL forms of racing are going this year we all need to be thankful that anyone is running anything.


----------



## DJ66

*BUD...YOU GOT PM.:thumbsup:*


----------



## all4fun

DJ66.......you got PM.


----------



## sg1

all4fun said:


> DJ66.......you got PM.


Where is my PM??


----------



## K-5 CAPER

once again i dont care about who runs where!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

I will run brushless the rest of the season because i do not like the where did that come from so called stock motor


----------



## BudBartos

Wow more action !!!

Dave>> got it.

SG1>> Cogging? Thats just in road racing.

May have to go to 13/49 in brushless soon since there are no pinions 

The BRP SC18V2M LTO handles the speed just fine


----------



## all4fun

sg1 said:


> Where is my PM??


 sg1......you have a PM!!


----------



## DJ66

sg1 said:


> Where is my PM??


*ITS IN WITH THE BM's..*


----------



## DJ66

all4fun said:


> DJ66.......you got PM.


*GOT IT DAVE...I'LL DO THAT...THANKS:thumbsup:*


----------



## BudBartos

A racing tip!!! keep those batteries charged. I had a pack self discharge and it was done.


----------



## BobS311

I *will be running brushless this season*, I just didn't have the car ready for last race. I don't know who Tread1 is, but I hope he/she was kidding. 

Micro, I'm happy to race with you any time. You've been patient and very helpful to both Ryan and me, helping me set up my brushless as well as posting our points, keeping up a website for us to review, setting up additional races for us to run, promoting the hobby:thumbsup:......I, for one, would like to say thanks. 

It's always hard to understand the context of what someone types (kidding, sarcastic, serious, etc.). However, if anyone wants to be a petty disposable Massengil, then pick another forum. The people on this one are way to nice to have this turn into a flame forum.

Thanks for the dime...


----------



## BobS311

BudBartos said:


> Yes whats the sudden change from brushless ??? Is it too fast? everyone mad becuase You can't beat Me
> 
> You know that oil, drops and motor spray will add up?
> 
> I thought all brushless motors were the same? Tangs good motor had the shaft break off? Is it all the speeder programing ?


In order of appearance (answering your questions)
1) None that I can think of
2) For me, it appears to be
3) Of course we are:tongue:
4) We're just mad because we can't zap 'em, freeze 'em, twist 'em and not have somebody claim the motor
5) They are. And the check is in the mail, size doesn't matter, and I'm from the government and I'm here to help you.
6) There is a God!:woohoo:
7) You can program the speeders???!!! Why didn't somebody tell me?!

Goodnight Cleveland, you've been a great audience. Don't forget to tip your waiters and waitresses.


----------



## BudBartos

20 BRP racers last race  I know many tracks wish they could figure out how to get a turnout like that. They should try BRP car racing :thumbsup:


----------



## BudBartos

BobS311 said:


> In order of appearance (answering your questions)
> 1) None that I can think of
> 2) For me, it appears to be
> 3) Of course we are:tongue:
> 4) We're just mad because we can't zap 'em, freeze 'em, twist 'em and not have somebody claim the motor
> 5) They are. And the check is in the mail, size doesn't matter, and I'm from the government and I'm here to help you.
> 6) There is a God!:woohoo:
> 7) You can program the speeders???!!! Why didn't somebody tell me?!
> 
> Goodnight Cleveland, you've been a great audience. Don't forget to tip your waiters and waitresses.


That answers that 

I'm going to try 13/49 at the next race. Also going to try 3 cell 

More than happy to put a claim rule in for brushless !!!!


----------



## Micro_Racer

BudBartos said:


> May have to go to 13/49 in brushless soon since there are no pinions


Going back 2 years ago when we first started to tinker with the brushless stuff, the 14/49 gear was based on the top speed (on the rear wheel dyno) of our SS class running 10/45. Looking at the top speed today with the improved ESC software (and me knowing how to use it!) the 14/49 gearing is about 8mph faster than when this was calculated. I would say we could go to 12/49 or 13/51. I personally would like to see the lap times in the 5.2-5.4 range - not the 4.9-5.0 we have today.....just a thought....


----------



## Micro_Racer

BobS311 said:


> Micro, I'm happy to race with you any time. You've been patient and very helpful to both Ryan and me, helping me set up my brushless as well as posting our points, keeping up a website for us to review, setting up additional races for us to run, promoting the hobby:thumbsup:......I, for one, would like to say thanks.
> ...


Thanks!!! it nice people notice


----------



## spider004

BudBartos said:


> 20 BRP racers last race  I know many tracks wish they could figure out how to get a turnout like that. They should try BRP car racing :thumbsup:


We are at half of that on a good day so we are going to take the BRP's on the road this summer to recruit new drivers. In my opinion if you ever drive one you have to own one!


James


----------



## K-5 CAPER

Moving this up


----------



## K-5 CAPER

Still on the same page, hope everyone sees this

I would like to apologize to everyone especially Micro for getting you guys wound up the past couple of days.

I posted some stuff using drunken fingers and didn't really mean some of the things that I either said or might of implied.

I think the only thing that I was wondering about is why are people going away from brushless? I liked running it last time.... till the traction goes away.I should of left it at that and not rambled like a drunken idiot!!

Once again guys I apologize, I consider ALL of you my friends and I am truly sorry for pissing you guys off. Especially you Micro

K-5


----------



## sg1

K-5 CAPER said:


> Still on the same page, hope everyone sees this
> 
> I would like to apologize to everyone especially Micro for getting you guys wound up the past couple of days.
> 
> I posted some stuff using drunken fingers and didn't really mean some of the things that I either said or might of implied.
> 
> I think the only thing that I was wondering about is why are people going away from brushless? I liked running it last time.... till the traction goes away.I should of left it at that and not rambled like a drunken idiot!!
> 
> Once again guys I apologize, I consider ALL of you my friends and I am truly sorry for pissing you guys off. Especially you Micro
> 
> K-5


"Drunken fingers" ...lol... Were you with Tang at the time???


----------



## K-5 CAPER

UHHHHHHHHH no, wasn't with Tang


----------



## BudBartos

I thought maybe they ran out of the captain :tongue:


----------



## K-5 CAPER

No haven't had the captain in quite a while .. hey no good excuses and nothing to take light here don't want to get my friends mad at me!!


----------



## BudBartos

OK !! Thanks for getting some action on this thread :thumbsup: 
Micro >> Thanks for all Your effort in helping with the BRP racing. It could all be Yours one day


----------



## Micro_Racer

K-5 no worries - I to consider the folks I race with my friends :thumbsup:
You have inspired me to get the brushless back together....and race ready


----------



## martian 710

I'm hoping to run brushless once Logan's baseball is done. Hopefully someone can program my speedo for me!!!


----------



## Micro_Racer

Micro_Racer said:


> Going back 2 years ago when we first started to tinker with the brushless stuff, the 14/49 gear was based on the top speed (on the rear wheel dyno) of our SS class running 10/45. Looking at the top speed today with the improved ESC software (and me knowing how to use it!) the 14/49 gearing is about 8mph faster than when this was calculated. I would say we could go to 12/49 or 13/51. I personally would like to see the lap times in the 5.2-5.4 range - not the 4.9-5.0 we have today.....just a thought....


Another thought is to run the ESC's with 0 timing - all the ESC's (castle, tekin, hobbywing) have a 0 timing setting... this will slow down the cars. I agree with K-5 - brushless is FUN until the Niftech goes away!! Turning down the motor timing will stop the tire spin....

BTW - Bud's, Tangs, SG1, and on occasion my brushless lap times are in the 4.5 -4.6 range - 64-65 laps in 5 min is toooooo fast! Lets get them back to the 60 lap range......


----------



## sg1

SLOW them down!!!

I'm too old to be driving that fast!!


----------



## Micro_Racer

Looks like the 4 time champ will make a run in the stock class next race :thumbsup:


----------



## Micro_Racer

Red Bull brushless car - ready for Freddies :thumbsup:


----------



## BudBartos

Looking good. Let's try the timing !!! I was also going to try 13 tooth since can't seem to get even tooth gears.

I won many a race with mine at 8 degrees


----------



## sg1

BudBartos said:


> Looking good. Let's try the timing !!! I was also going to try 13 tooth since can't seem to get even tooth gears.
> 
> I won many a race with mine at 8 degrees


I like the timing idea, that would make the castle and tekin perform the same, in theory. Now the tekin gets 2x's amount of timing and cogging!

Would you still run 14 pinion?

Maybe we could try it out at the Gate's race and see how things go. Micro and I have laptops with Tekin and Castle. We can set all the speedcontrollers to "0" timing and see how the speeds are.


----------



## DJ66

*BUD...YOU GOT A PM.:thumbsup:*


----------



## BudBartos

Got it !!!


----------



## tcian

Double post


----------



## tcian

Ill be back to haunt u guys soon ordering my kit within a week:dude:


----------



## BudBartos

tcian said:


> Ill be back to haunt u guys soon ordering my kit within a week:dude:


Right on :thumbsup:


----------



## BudBartos

If any of You BRP racers are planing on going to CP this summer let Me know I can get $10.00 off coupons and 1hr early entry passes:thumbsup: Plus for a small fee I can take You on a guided tour :wave: It maybe more that 3hr's however.

Boat and Jet ski rides extra


----------



## BudBartos




----------



## TangTester

tcian said:


> Ill be back to haunt u guys soon ordering my kit within a week:dude:


thanks for the warning!!!!:wave:


----------



## tcian

TangTester said:


> thanks for the warning!!!!:wave:


Ahah anytime so how are y'all doing?:dude:


----------



## martian 710

BudBartos said:


> If any of You BRP racers are planing on going to CP this summer let Me know I can get $10.00 off coupons and 1hr early entry passes:thumbsup: Plus for a small fee I can take You on a guided tour :wave: It maybe more that 3hr's however.
> 
> Boat and Jet ski rides extra


Shyniah is going to be there on the 8th for a school field trip. I told her to get her friends together and raid the BRP yacht!!!!


----------



## BudBartos

It was science day at CP so NASA had a display there and they had a contest. I won :thumbsup: It's like the only thing I have ever won other than a RC or slot race. Best thing is I won a Bud green CP t shirt :woohoo:

Don't forget the race at the Gate on the 29th and then the next BRP points race at Freddies on June 4th !!! 

TCian >> Were good hope to see You soon


----------



## DJ66

*BUD...YOU GOT A PM.:thumbsup:*


----------



## BudBartos

Got it !!!!


----------



## DJ66

BudBartos said:


> Got it !!!!


*:thumbsup:...THANKS*


----------



## martian 710

Well, the weather finally let Shyniah and Logan race their karts for the first time Sunday.
Logan got 1st. Shyniah qualified 2nd and ran in second the whole feature until she hit a big hole on the last lap and got loose. She finished 3rd. The top 3 karts in her class were nose to tail or side by side the whole feature. The kid's had a blast!!! I think Logan's going to race at another track this Saturday. I still haven't got my kart finished yet.


----------



## Micro_Racer

Be sure to post some pics of you guys racing the karts!


----------



## TangTester

hey Brett,
Just remember in a kart your head is the roll bar!


----------



## K-5 CAPER

That is true Tang I used to race Karts and look what happened to my head


----------



## martian 710

Pics of the kids can be seen at http://oyler.zenfolio.com/p719952994
Their pics are in the last 5 rows of kart pictures(starting with #504-sr-052310) before the tractors. Shyniah is the white #21 and Logan the Blue and yellow #71.


----------



## BudBartos

Looks good !!! Wish I could do that.


----------



## martian 710

I've got videos of their races also if I can figure out how to download and get them posted somewhere!!!
YOU CAN DO IT!!!


----------



## BudBartos

Do You have a Rent A Racer like I do for BRP's ???


----------



## martian 710

BudBartos said:


> Do You have a Rent A Racer like I do for BRP's ???


Maybe for the right price!!!! If you want to come out some Sunday after I get my kart together they will you take some laps after the races!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## TangTester

K-5 CAPER said:


> That is true Tang I used to race Karts and look what happened to my head


All it did for you was to knock off the point!!!!!


----------



## all4fun

Happy Holiday everyone!!


----------



## BudBartos

all4fun said:


> Happy Holiday everyone!!


 
Yes same to You !!


----------



## tcian

Practice was good....


----------



## BudBartos

OK next BRP points race in 4 days Who will be coming ???

I know I'm in.


----------



## Micro_Racer

Me 2 !!!!!!


----------



## ghoulardi

Me 3. (nyuk nyuk nyuk )


----------



## Mark5

Bud, I will be there


----------



## Bigron

Count me in .


----------



## tcian

QUOTE=BudBartos;3363769]OK next BRP points race in 4 days Who will be coming ???

I know I'm in.[/QUOTE]

I'm in hopefully


----------



## DJ66

*I'LL BE THERE WITH BELLS ON...:thumbsup:*


----------



## ghoulardi

DJ66 said:


> *I'LL BE THERE WITH BELLS ON...:thumbsup:*


 I don't think I wanna know.....


----------



## DJ66

ghoulardi said:


> I don't think I wanna know.....


*YOU KNOW YOU REALLY WANNA...BUT I'M NOT GOING TO TELL YOU...:devil:*


----------



## ghoulardi

DJ66 said:


> *YOU KNOW YOU REALLY WANNA...BUT I'M NOT GOING TO TELL YOU...:devil:*


 Whew...


----------



## Easy

Again, I will try.....


----------



## BudBartos

OK looks like 11 right now :thumbsup:


----------



## Tread1

I'm in


----------



## Donald Deutsch

I will be there.


----------



## Micro_Racer

Emma may race - any novice looking to run Friday!


----------



## martian 710

Logan has baseball. We should be to the next race depending on what his dek hockey schedule is. The kid's raced their karts for the 2nd time Saturday night. Logan was flying. There was 4 karts in his race and he finished 2nd right behind the 1st place kart which didn't pass tech inspection. Pretty bad when a dad is cheating on his kid's 1st year rookie kart and got his kid DQ'd. Shyniah was the only one in her class so she raced with the jr Briggs class(about 2 more hp than her clone) 7 karts total she had moved up to 3rd until she got hit and spun with 2 laps to go. 
Hopefully see you guys in a couple weeks!!!
Brett


----------



## BudBartos

OK maybe 15 at this point :thumbsup:


----------



## ghoulardi

Pretty bad when a dad is cheating on his kid's 1st year rookie kart and got his kid DQ'd. 


Its only cheatin cuz he got caught !


----------



## BudBartos

ghoulardi said:


> Pretty bad when a dad is cheating on his kid's 1st year rookie kart and got his kid DQ'd.
> 
> 
> Its only cheatin cuz he got caught !


On that note NO MORE FROZEN MOTORS !!!! I now know what they feel like. If a racer is way fast and someone complaines I will check the motor.


----------



## tcian

I will not be able to make it, I have football from 245-7 so no racing for me.


----------



## sg1

BudBartos said:


> On that note NO MORE FROZEN MOTORS !!!! I now know what they feel like. If a racer is way fast and someone complaines I will check the motor.


Will you be checking the motor temp to see if it's frozen??


----------



## BudBartos

I will check the motor and impose heafty fines that will go directly to BRP :thumbsup: 

One more day !!!! What will the track bring bumps? smooth as can be like last race?? The weather will tell.


----------



## sg1

Tyler and my Dad will not be going 

I'm 50/50, Dentist killed me yesterday, damn root canals.......


----------



## K-5 CAPER

Take some good pain killers and show up SG1

I dont have to work tomorrow night so if i can get out of bed I am in for brushless, anyone else running brushless??


----------



## sg1

K-5 CAPER said:


> Take some good pain killers and show up SG1
> 
> I dont have to work tomorrow night so if i can get out of bed I am in for brushless, anyone else running brushless??


I have very good pain killers  That's why I may not make it...lol...


----------



## K-5 CAPER

I think there are a few guys that race on pain killers all the time......

Look at some videos on here there the ones that put 6 turns in Freddies oval

JUST SAYING!!


----------



## BudBartos

K-5 CAPER said:


> Take some good pain killers and show up SG1
> 
> I dont have to work tomorrow night so if i can get out of bed I am in for brushless, anyone else running brushless??


I will be and I know Tang is and I think Micro and Bob !!!


----------



## Micro_Racer

Yep brushless for me


----------



## sg1

Micro_Racer said:


> Yep brushless for me


about time.....


----------



## TangTester

how about sliders?


----------



## sg1

TangTester said:


> how about sliders?


Nope...


----------



## Micro_Racer

No slider for me.


----------



## ghoulardi

I like my sliders with the onion chips. Ohh ...


----------



## Micro_Racer

BudBartos said:


> On that note NO MORE FROZEN MOTORS !!!! I now know what they feel like. If a racer is way fast and someone complaines I will check the motor.


cool :thumbsup:


----------



## Tread1

sg1 said:


> Will you be checking the motor temp to see if it's frozen??


Maybe he'll just check for the popsicle stick sticking out of them.


----------



## BudBartos

Foods cooking !!! Rack packed !!! Still have not touched My cars??

See You all later :wave:


----------



## Easy

Sorry I couldn't make it. When the week starts with a holiday, then 2 days of rain, there isn't much time left for working.
Maybe one of these days......
Don


----------



## tcian

Good ole 4 hour football practice insteade of racing.....


----------



## BudBartos

What a great night of racing with 23 racers showing up and having a blast 

Track was smooth and Fast. Stock was taken by Bruce S super stock went to Ross J and brushless to Microracer. Tryed slowing the brushless and they ended up being faster?? Next race We will try the 0 deg timing rule.

Thanks to all that came out !!

Next race is June 25 so be there and see if We can hit 30 or 35 entries :thumbsup:


----------



## DJ66

BudBartos said:


> Next race is June 28 so be there and see if We can hit 30 or 35 entries :thumbsup:


*I THINK WE'LL GET MORE PEOPLE TO SHOW UP ON THE DATE THAT WE ACTUALLY RACE....THATS JUNE 25.:thumbsup:*


----------



## Micro_Racer

BudBartos said:


> Next race We will try the 0 deg timing rule.
> :thumbsup:


I agree - lets drop the timming to 0....at least we know we can make a 10 min A main!!


----------



## BudBartos

DJ66 said:


> *I THINK WE'LL GET MORE PEOPLE TO SHOW UP ON THE DATE THAT WE ACTUALLY RACE....THATS JUNE 25.:thumbsup:*


 
Right You noticed that but what about that pinion


----------



## Micro_Racer

BudBartos said:


> Track was smooth and Fast. Stock was taken by Bruce S super stock went to Ross J and brushless to Microracer.


So who in SS is going to step it up and catch Ross????? Bruce??? Don S.???

Maybe Tang, Micro, SG1, and Bud need to make a SS appearance!


----------



## BudBartos

Micro_Racer said:


> So who in SS is going to step it up and catch Ross????? Bruce??? Don S.???
> 
> Maybe Tang, Micro, SG1, and Bud need to make a SS appearance!


I almost did yesterday car was ready to go


----------



## tcian

Man you guys are killen me I won't be able to make the 25th race either


----------



## K-5 CAPER

Not trying to start any arguments here

Why try to slow the brushless cars down??

I get that you need to make it 10 minutes in the main, but the reason I like running this class is because it is soooooo fast I can run 4.7 second laps as appossed to 5.2 in brushed, but the BRP chassis is so good the car sticks and can handle the corner speed which is great!!! It is such a rush to drive it that way!!

Just asking??


----------



## Micro_Racer

points are updated on my web site...


----------



## ghoulardi

Actually Don S. probably would have taken the main if he hadn't broke. Got home , checked my motor and it ran for about all of 2 seconds before it quit. At least I made it past the last lap. Slow Don crapping out at the tone was almost funny.


----------



## BudBartos

K5>> Just trying to slow it slightly so We can race door to door for the whole race :thumbsup:


----------



## Donald Deutsch

Oh yea I am still laughing, ha ha. Battery was so low that at full trottle the transponder didn,t work. I call that using all possible volts. At least I didn't have to discharge it when I got home. That motor is history, there were no brushes left when I took it apart.


----------



## K-5 CAPER

BudBartos said:


> K5>> Just trying to slow it slightly so We can race door to door for the whole race :thumbsup:


Then you need to slow down, have tang, micro and sg1 slow down so i can be door to door with you guys.:thumbsup: 

By the way Bud thanks for the set up on Friday night it was nice to run the 10 minute main and not get loose from the lack of tire sauce, car was great all 10 minutes!!!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## BudBartos

K-5 CAPER said:


> Then you need to slow down, have tang, micro and sg1 slow down so i can be door to door with you guys.:thumbsup:
> 
> By the way Bud thanks for the set up on Friday night it was nice to run the 10 minute main and not get loose from the lack of tire sauce, car was great all 10 minutes!!!!!:thumbsup:


Right on !!! We did talk about a crazy thing like start everyone with say 70 deg timing. If You win You have to turn it down 10 deg and on and on. One thing I ran like 2 years with mine at 8 deg thinking it was 80 and I won a bunch of races with 8 deg timing


----------



## BudBartos

martian 710 said:


> Shyniah is going to be there on the 8th for a school field trip. I told her to get her friends together and raid the BRP yacht!!!!


 
Tell Shyniah I will be watching Her Tuesday at CP She better behave 

I will be there with the Grand kids, it's going to be a nice coolish day.


----------



## TangTester

BudBartos said:


> Right on !!! We did talk about a crazy thing like start everyone with say 70 deg timing. If You win You have to turn it down 10 deg and on and on. One thing I ran like 2 years with mine at 8 deg thinking it was 80 and I won a bunch of races with 8 deg timing


 
I like this idea. Detime the winner.


----------



## Micro_Racer

I thought it may be interesting to start everyone at 50%, and if you win you get knocked down 10% for each win. This would only work if everyone had the Tekin ESC. 10% on the Tekin does not = 10% on the Castle or Hobbywing. Just a thought....


----------



## martian 710

BudBartos said:


> Tell Shyniah I will be watching Her Tuesday at CP She better behave
> 
> I will be there with the Grand kids, it's going to be a nice coolish day.


I was mistaken, Shyniah is going to be there Wed..


----------



## BudBartos

I'll be there Wed also !!! It's going to rain in the AM:drunk:


----------



## sg1

BudBartos said:


> I'll be there Wed also !!! It's going to rain in the AM:drunk:


When do you find time to work??


----------



## TangTester

he is working....some has to pick up the change that fall out of the roller coaster rider's pockets!


----------



## BudBartos

TangTester said:


> he is working....some has to pick up the change that fall out of the roller coaster rider's pockets!


You got it made $1.38 yesterday thats 100% more than I made with RC this week :drunk:


----------



## martian 710

BudBartos said:


> You got it made $1.38 yesterday thats 100% more than I made with RC this week :drunk:


Sad, but probably true!!! Shyniah will be wearing a bright colored tie-dyed shirt with a guitar design on it.


----------



## K-5 CAPER

Martian

Send extra lunch money or an extra peanut butter and jelly sandwich with Shyniah, so poor Bud can eat today


----------



## BudBartos

K-5 CAPER said:


> Martian
> 
> Send extra lunch money or an extra peanut butter and jelly sandwich with Shyniah, so poor Bud can eat today


Thats a good idea :thumbsup:


----------



## martian 710

K-5 CAPER said:


> Martian
> 
> Send extra lunch money or an extra peanut butter and jelly sandwich with Shyniah, so poor Bud can eat today


Shyniah just called and said she saw Bud. She said she didn't recognize him because he lost weight. I don't know if she fed him or not. Poor guy must be wasting away!!! We might see him on a Sally Struthers commercial before the end of summer.:tongue::wave: She said the weather has been good out there all day. It's been pouring all day here again. I'm never going to get caught up on my work!!!


----------



## BudBartos

Did She tell You I seen Her at the tatoo stand:drunk:

No just kidding. It was funny I went in walked about 300 ft seen someone looking at a map in a tie dye shirt and it was Shyniah  Whats the chances of that again. I did had to direct Her and Her friends in the right direction !!

Money picking was good so far $.51 in 1 hr !!!! Just think I made more than some in China make in a day Things are good


----------



## TangTester

I hope bud was not wearing has creppy picture of himself t-shirt!


----------



## Micro_Racer

Thats funny!!!!!!!!


----------



## BudBartos

TangTester said:


> I hope bud was not wearing has creppy picture of himself t-shirt!


thats all I wear then everyone gets our of the way


----------



## sg1

BudBartos said:


> thats all I wear then everyone gets our of the way


"Thats all I wear"...... WOW..... what a sight.....


----------



## all4fun

sg1 said:


> "Thats all I wear"...... WOW..... what a sight.....


Now that's funny!!! :lol:


----------



## BudBartos

sg1 said:


> "Thats all I wear"...... WOW..... what a sight.....


 
Right but I pull it down to My knees


----------



## sg1

BudBartos said:


> Right but I pull it down to My knees


Maybe you could dress like that for the next race


----------



## all4fun

sg1 said:


> Maybe you could dress like that for the next race


I wonder how many would go to the "BRP garage" for some set-up help?


----------



## BudBartos

Don't forget the next BRP points race is on the 25th :thumbsup: 

Need some track time come on out to the gate this Sat for some oval and road course action  It should be Hot


----------



## tcian

On my way to take my drivers test, hopefuly ill be there on the 19th


----------



## martian 710

Hey Bud, 
None of that oil has washed in around the BRP yacht yet has it???:wave:


----------



## BudBartos

martian 710 said:


> Hey Bud,
> None of that oil has washed in around the BRP yacht yet has it???:wave:


 
No but just think if it was in the great lakes :drunk:

But don't forget if I gas up and spill 2 drops and they see a sheen I will be fined !!! What a crazy world


----------



## Micro_Racer

Everyone ready for some racing tomorrow at the Gate?


----------



## BudBartos

Less than a week to the next BRP points race. Who will be there I need a head count  
I know for sure Myself, Bruce S and Don S so thats 3


----------



## Donald Deutsch

Count my head in.


----------



## Easy

Maybe if I tell you I can't come, I will be able to make it......


----------



## Micro_Racer

I will not make the next race. Have fun!!! Bud don't forget to grab the points!


----------



## ghoulardi

I'm in !:thumbsup:


----------



## BudBartos

OK 5 looks like another good turnout :thumbsup:


----------



## BudBartos

So thats it 5 looks like We will have lot's of good food to eat  

Bob and Ryan?? SG1?? Ron ?? George??


----------



## ghoulardi

YUM !


----------



## tcian

Have fun on fridaqy at freddies wish I could go.


----------



## Bigron

Count me in .


----------



## BudBartos

OK Ron !!! Looks like a sort of small turnout will have to see since lots don't get on here anymore


----------



## BobS311

Guys sorry for being MIA but we had some big issues to 
deal with over the last few weeks. Ryan and I will be back after this weekend.


----------



## sg1

I will not be there tonight....


----------



## Micro_Racer

BobS311 said:


> Guys sorry for being MIA but we had some big issues to
> deal with over the last few weeks. Ryan and I will be back after this weekend.



I hope everything is OK. Look forward to seeing you guys soon!
Bud don't forget to grab the points.


----------



## K-5 CAPER

will be at work


----------



## BudBartos

OK !!!!

Remind Me later after the race to get the points


----------



## BudBartos

All is ready see You about 4:00 :wave:


----------



## Donald Deutsch

With only 12 people racing, there were only two heats. One stock and one super stock with a couple of brushless mixed in. I think fun was had by all and of course everybody enjoyed dinner.


----------



## Easy

Sorry I couldn't make it last night. Fridays are real bad days for me this year. Now if it would stop raining and dry up, maybe.......


----------



## BudBartos

Racing was fast and furious !!! Lot's of clean racing going on last night :thumbsup:

In stock Bruce S was TQ and took the A main win. In Super stock Don S was TQ and won the main and in brushless since I do not count Geoffery was TQ and winner.

Thanks all for coming out the next BRP points race is July 16th Please clear your schedule and come out and have some mid summer racing fun.

Don't forget Freddy has invited all the BRP racers to come out and enjoy a FREE cookout on Friday July 2 1/4 scale racing will be going on till about 5:00 then the feast with a live band


----------



## DJ66

*ROSS...PM :thumbsup:*


----------



## Easy

Is today a "special" day for someone???????


----------



## K-5 CAPER

Easy said:


> Is today a "special" day for someone???????


yes happy 94th birthday Bud!!!!!!!!!!!!:hat::hat::thumbsup::thumbsup::freak::wave::wave:


----------



## Easy

Is it really his 94th? I thought he was older than dirt!!! I know he remembers when coal was 2 cents a ton!!!


----------



## Donald Deutsch

Happy Birthday !!!!!!


----------



## ghoulardi

He looks like a million but he's only 58 ! :jest::jest::jest:


----------



## Easy

I think he is enjoying his BD at CP????


----------



## Easy

ghoulardi said:


> He looks like a million but he's only 58 ! :jest::jest::jest:


Young whipper-snapper!!!!


----------



## ghoulardi

Sorry. I should have said he looks like a million bucks. All green and wrinkled !:jest::jest::jest::jest::jest::jest::jest::jest::jest:


----------



## Easy

BRP green and wrinkled!!


----------



## BudBartos

Thanks all !!!! 57 and RC racing for 31 years  Look were it's gotten Me :drunk:


----------



## Easy

BudBartos said:


> Thanks all !!!! 57 and RC racing for 31 years  Look were it's gotten Me :drunk:


Sent from the BRP yacht, floating on the water, sipping rum and coke while the bikini babes sun bathe........:thumbsup:


----------



## BudBartos

Easy said:


> Sent from the BRP yacht, floating on the water, sipping rum and coke while the bikini babes sun bathe........:thumbsup:


Right I wish !!!!!!!!


----------



## Easy

Just enjoy your BD.


----------



## all4fun

BudBartos said:


> Thanks all !!!! 57 and RC racing for 31 years  Look were it's gotten Me :drunk:


Hey!!! Happy 57th Birthday, Bud. :thumbsup: I'm one year behind you....I'll be 56 on the 7th of July. Enjoy your day.


----------



## martian 710

Happy Birthday Bud!!! Logan turns 10 on Wed.. He's doing really well with his gokart. Last night he started 4th in th feature and was in 1st befre they got to turn 2 and lead the rest of the race. Shyniah had her best race of the year also. She's starting to get more agressive and learn the lines she has to take to make passes. We're hoping to make it out to the next race.


----------



## sg1

Bud and Tang are the same age.... wow....


----------



## Donald Deutsch

I beleive you are mistaken.


----------



## martian 710

I thought they were twins!!!


----------



## DJ66

DJ66 said:


> *ROSS...PM :thumbsup:*


*AGAIN...:thumbsup:*


----------



## Bigron

Do we have points from the last race?


----------



## BudBartos

Bigron said:


> Do we have points from the last race?


 
I sent them to Micro so He maybe just got them.


----------



## Bigron

Thanks Bud


----------



## BudBartos

Freddies 500 racing and food feast was great !!!! Thanks Freddie :thumbsup:


----------



## K-5 CAPER

Bud you going to be doing the cp jet ski thing sunday?? let me know if you want me to come out call me 440 821-6375


----------



## Micro_Racer

BudBartos said:


> I sent them to Micro so He maybe just got them.


Got the points - will update this weekend...


----------



## BudBartos

K-5 CAPER said:


> Bud you going to be doing the cp jet ski thing sunday?? let me know if you want me to come out call me 440 821-6375


Will be there of course !!! Jet ski all gassed up  I tryed calling You so call Me (440) 541-7785... I hope to be out by 2:00 I have to make RC parts


----------



## BudBartos

Easy said:


> Sent from the BRP yacht, floating on the water, sipping rum and coke while the bikini babes sun bathe........:thumbsup:


 
Bikini babes Sunday !!! K-5 coming out :thumbsup:


----------



## Easy

BudBartos said:


> Bikini babes Sunday !!! K-5 coming out :thumbsup:


See, I told you so!!! :woohoo::woohoo::woohoo:


----------



## Micro_Racer

points are updated on my web site


----------



## Easy

Micro_Racer said:


> points are updated on my web site


When I try to look at the points, I get an ad for Google.


----------



## Micro_Racer

HMMM - Google upgraded the "docs" web site and functions. Not sure why you can't see the spreadsheet. It may require you to sign up for the free service? Try the link below..

http://spreadsheets.google.com/ccc?key=0AiuQDeySVZzbdEJtSWJraDYxSlhOTmxGLUlFT05mQ0E&hl=en


----------



## Easy

Micro_Racer said:


> HMMM - Google upgraded the "docs" web site and functions. Not sure why you can't see the spreadsheet. It may require you to sign up for the free service? Try the link below..
> 
> http://spreadsheets.google.com/ccc?key=0AiuQDeySVZzbdEJtSWJraDYxSlhOTmxGLUlFT05mQ0E&hl=en


Micro, I can see it with the link you posted, but not through your web site. I have 2 gmail accounts, tried using those to log in, and it didn't work.


----------



## Easy

Micro, I tried to establish another google account, after entering all the info, it says forbidden error 403.... Maybe I am not allowed to use google.


----------



## Micro_Racer

That's what happens when they decide to "upgrade" something!!! I sent google tech support an email....Maybe you have been a bad boy and can no longer use the google services!!!


----------



## Easy

Micro_Racer said:


> That's what happens when they decide to "upgrade" something!!! I sent google tech support an email....Maybe you have been a bad boy and can no longer use the google services!!!


Maybe!!
I have had google email addresses for a while, never had a problem with google before.
I have always been able to see the points in the past, and can view everything else on your site, even the past series points postings.
Leave it to google!!!!


----------



## Easy

Micro, it still will not work for me, but I think I know what it is!! My wife was talking about selling her Google stock. Maybe they got wind of that and are afraid of loosing all that money and are now messing with me.... LOL:jest::jest::jest:


----------



## Easy

Does anyone else have trouble viewing the current points on Micro's site, or is it just me. Maybe a problem with my wonderful ISP..


----------



## wazzer

Easy said:


> Does anyone else have trouble viewing the current points on Micro's site, or is it just me. Maybe a problem with my wonderful ISP..


I can view everything but the 2010 Summer Points.


----------



## Easy

wazzer said:


> I can view everything but the 2010 Summer Points.


You have the same problem I have. Just goes to a google ad, and even trying to sign up for a new account does no good.
Thanks, now I feel better. Maybe it is a google problem, or an ISP problem after all.
Google just changed some things with their certification process, maybe that is causing the problem.....


----------



## BudBartos

Easy said:


> Does anyone else have trouble viewing the current points on Micro's site, or is it just me. Maybe a problem with my wonderful ISP..


I can't see then but then I have the most advanced technology possible :thumbsup:


----------



## Micro_Racer

Micro_Racer said:


> HMMM - Google upgraded the "docs" web site and functions. Not sure why you can't see the spreadsheet. It may require you to sign up for the free service? Try the link below..
> 
> http://spreadsheets.google.com/ccc?key=0AiuQDeySVZzbdEJtSWJraDYxSlhOTmxGLUlFT05mQ0E&hl=en


Use the above link until I can figure out why it no longer works...


----------



## BudBartos

The swimsuit girls still there


----------



## Easy

Micro_Racer said:


> Use the above link until I can figure out why it no longer works...





BudBartos said:


> The swimsuit girls still there


Micro-That link seems to work, thanks. Maybe one day things will slow down for me on Fri. and I will be able to race again.

Bud- Are the swimsuit girls on the BRP yacht? I don't see any on Micro's site, or maybe that is something my ISP blocks for my own good??????


----------



## Micro_Racer

Easy - can you make the big race July 24th (practice) 25th at the Gate?


----------



## Easy

I am in Indy for the NASCAR race that weekend. Sorry....


----------



## BudBartos

News flash coming keep tuned !!!


----------



## Micro_Racer

Don't keep us in suspense - whats up!!!


----------



## sg1

Tell us Bud!!!!!!


----------



## Tread1

:woohoo::woohoo::woohoo:


----------



## sg1

We Are Still Waiting................


----------



## TangTester

his on the boat poor internet out there


----------



## sg1

I heard the big surprise has to do with "wedding bells"............


----------



## BudBartos

OK hear is the Big news !!The next BRP points race on the 16th will be held at the Gate. Freddie will be out of town and Norm that was going to open for Us will not be in town now.

Racing will still start at 7:00 doors will open at 4:30, entry fee will be $15.00 but there will be no BRP sausage feast, Sorry !! There are plenty of food options even within walking distance.

We will be running on the Pocono track that Wayne already has set up see pictures on other thread. The track is BIG so I'm going to allow a gearing change for this race only stock and Super Stock can both run 10/45 That is the gearing limit for the pocono race so I fig it would be a good thing to get the speed up so You can tune Your car in. Brushless will be 13/49 just like at Freddies.

If You know anyone that comes out but does not get on HT give them a call the only one I have no way of getting ahold of is Larry who rented the truck last race.

This will be a great time to get setup of the BIG race the next weekend !!!


----------



## Micro_Racer

Ahh racing with A/C...... That will be nice! I will have my late model and BRP!


----------



## Donald Deutsch

Micro have you posted the points from the last race? I can not see the results on your website.


----------



## Easy

Donald Deutsch said:


> Micro have you posted the points from the last race? I can not see the results on your website.


Don, go to post #530 or so, there is a link posted for the points. Micro is having trouble with Google and the points don't come up.


----------



## Micro_Racer

Micro_Racer said:


> HMMM - Google upgraded the "docs" web site and functions. Not sure why you can't see the spreadsheet. It may require you to sign up for the free service? Try the link below..
> 
> http://spreadsheets.google.com/ccc?key=0AiuQDeySVZzbdEJtSWJraDYxSlhOTmxGLUlFT05mQ0E&hl=en


Try this link Don


----------



## DJ66

*THAT LINK COMES UP JUST LIKE YOUR WEB PAGE NOW....IT USE TO WORK BUT NOW JUST GOGGLE DOC SHOWS UP.
AT LEAST THAT HAPPENS WHEN I USE IT....*


----------



## Micro_Racer

stupid google - stupid upgrade......the google tech board is on fire with complaints....hope to have it fixed soon....


----------



## Micro_Racer

Only 4 more days to racing!!!


----------



## sg1

Micro_Racer said:


> Only 4 more days to racing!!!


Only 4 days till racing "Pocono" style


----------



## BudBartos

BudBartos said:


> OK hear is the Big news !!The next BRP points race on the 16th will be held at the Gate. Freddie will be out of town and Norm that was going to open for Us will not be in town now.
> 
> Racing will still start at 7:00 doors will open at 4:30, entry fee will be $15.00 but there will be no BRP sausage feast, Sorry !! There are plenty of food options even within walking distance.
> 
> We will be running on the Pocono track that Wayne already has set up see pictures on other thread. The track is BIG so I'm going to allow a gearing change for this race only stock and Super Stock can both run 10/45 That is the gearing limit for the pocono race so I fig it would be a good thing to get the speed up so You can tune Your car in. Brushless will be 13/49 just like at Freddies.
> 
> If You know anyone that comes out but does not get on HT give them a call the only one I have no way of getting ahold of is Larry who rented the truck last race.
> 
> This will be a great time to get setup of the BIG race the next weekend !!!


 
Don't forget !!!!


----------



## ghoulardi

*Gate?*

Open bodies or COT & Stock?


----------



## sg1

ghoulardi said:


> Open bodies or COT & Stock?


It's a BRP points race... I'd guess NOT open... but I'm running a wedge 'cause I don't care


----------



## ghoulardi

Normal bodies is ok by me.:thumbsup:


----------



## BudBartos

ghoulardi said:


> Open bodies or COT & Stock?


 
Normal BRP rules wedge can go on for the next weekend.


----------



## BudBartos

Who all will be there ?? Great time to get and BRP parts You may need for the big Pocono race the following weekend


----------



## Donald Deutsch

I'll be there, I need the practice.


----------



## sg1

I will also be bringing mini slider and latemodel parts if anyone needs them


----------



## Tread1

I'll be there and if you could bring a COT body that would be great,unless someone has one already painted that they want to get rid of.


----------



## TangTester

are we running sliders?


----------



## ghoulardi

I'm in !:thumbsup:


----------



## sg1

TangTester said:


> are we running sliders?


Still broke


----------



## TangTester

Is anyone running sliders on friday?


----------



## Micro_Racer

maybe.....bring your LM


----------



## BudBartos

Is it 2012 already????

http://www.helium.com/items/1882339...ster-may-have-triggered-a-world-killing-event

We will have a discussion on this at the race


----------



## Donald Deutsch

Sounds like a massive fart to me. Beano to the rescue.


----------



## Tread1

If the world can survive a Gate "code brown" it can survive anything.


----------



## sg1

Hey kids,
Don't break any sliders or latemodels, I didn't have a chance to pick parts up to bring. See you all there around 4:30 (maybe 4


----------



## TangTester

sg1 said:


> Hey kids,
> Don't break any sliders or latemodels, I didn't have a chance to pick parts up to bring. See you all there around 4:30 (maybe 4


I guess we are not running sliders then


----------



## sg1

TangTester said:


> I guess we are not running sliders then


You're going to have to run your latemodel so Micro can WHOOOP on you again!


----------



## BudBartos

See You all about 5:00 :wave:


----------



## Micro_Racer

Fun night of racing! The track is challenging and fun! Congrats to Don S.....he had a FAST car!


----------



## TangTester

Good Night of racing, Thanks Bud for the rental ride, it was a really good handling car. Had a really fun race with Don S , Mirco and David.


----------



## Mark5

I agree. Great track, challenging and fun. I think Dave let me win the stock main though.


----------



## BudBartos

Right on thanks Wayne, Steve and the gate !!!

The Pocono layout is great a challange fast and fun :thumbsup:

Stock was won by Dave L and I think Super stock points winner was Don S.

Next BRP points race is Aug 13th Can't beleive there are only 3 races remaining.


----------



## TangTester

mark won stock


----------



## BudBartos

Thats right sorry Mark good run I think Dave was TQ


----------



## Micro_Racer

Don't forget BRP racing at the Gate on Sunday! It may be hot outside, but it will be nice and cool at the Gate....


----------



## BudBartos

Don't forget the next race is Aug 13th Yes Friday the 13th and We will have sausage again :thumbsup:


----------



## Micro_Racer

OK updated the points on my web site- let me know if you can view them!


----------



## ghoulardi

I should be there on the 13th as long as no one else dies and I don't fall the rest of the way apart. :thumbsup:


----------



## Donald Deutsch

Micro the link works for me. Bud I'll be there on the 13th.


----------



## BudBartos

Italian Sausage !!!! Yum Yum :thumbsup:


----------



## ghoulardi

Kinda quiet here. :wave:


----------



## BudBartos

It's OVER


----------



## ghoulardi

I'm in for the 13th too. :thumbsup:


----------



## BudBartos

OK one week till the next race it's been along time !!! 

Who will be there? I Know 5 right now need to get a count so We don't run short on theose sausages :thumbsup:


----------



## BudBartos

WHO else


----------



## ghoulardi

*Road?*

Bud, you serious about on road for winter? :thumbsup:


----------



## sg1

ghoulardi said:


> Bud, you serious about on road for winter? :thumbsup:


Yes he is


----------



## all4fun

sg1 said:


> Yes he is


Myself and some of the Toledo guys, I'm sure, will also attend some of the Onroad races in Bud's Winter series..............for sure. Should be fun. :thumbsup:


----------



## Micro_Racer

should have the brushless all ready to go Friday!


----------



## TangTester

I might be in for some brushless on Friday


----------



## ghoulardi

sg1 said:


> Yes he is
> 
> COOL !!!


----------



## BudBartos

looks like 7 for this Friday  
I think mark and Ron may come so that is 9 looks like there will be pleanty of food for all


----------



## BudBartos

I have 2 of the maxamps packs on the rack they are $20.00 each pack. My testing shows promise 

Will also have all the other goodies :thumbsup:

Hope We get a decent turnout


----------



## DJ66

*I'LL TAKE ONE OF THE BATTERY PACKS AND CAN YOU BRING ME A BOTTOM REAR POD PLATE...THANKS :thumbsup::thumbsup:
IF YOU HAVE THE TIME COULD YOU BUILD IT FOR ME?? (FLAT PACK)
IF NOT THATS FINE.*


----------



## BudBartos

DJ66 said:


> *I'LL TAKE ONE OF THE BATTERY PACKS AND CAN YOU BRING ME A BOTTOM REAR POD PLATE...THANKS :thumbsup::thumbsup:*
> *IF YOU HAVE THE TIME COULD YOU BUILD IT FOR ME?? (FLAT PACK)*
> *IF NOT THATS FINE.*


Time ?? I will have to see :thumbsup:


----------



## BudBartos

Getting everything ready !!!! 

See You Guys and Girls later :wave:


----------



## BudBartos

NEWS FLASH !!!!!

The 2010 summer series major awards will be handed out at the first 2010/2011 winter series race :thumbsup: Date to come soon !!1


----------



## BudBartos

Yicks !!! Never have a race on Friday the 13th:freak:


----------



## DMiz

ghoulardi said:


> Bud, you serious about on road for winter? :thumbsup:


Any chance there will be full Road Raptor kits for purchase this winter for the on road racing.


----------



## ghoulardi

*Friday the 13th*

Well...I had fun.


----------



## BudBartos

DMiz said:


> Any chance there will be full Road Raptor kits for purchase this winter for the on road racing.


 
You will have to talk to SG1


----------



## sg1

BudBartos said:


> You will have to talk to SG1


Anything is possible


----------



## BudBartos

BudBartos said:


> NEWS FLASH !!!!!
> 
> The 2010 summer series major awards will be handed out at the first 2010/2011 winter series race :thumbsup: Date to come soon !!1


 
The Summer series awards peresantation will be at the first 2010/2011 Winter series race on Oct 2


----------



## ghoulardi

*Major awards ???*

Why they could be anything! Even a bowling alley. Will they be frah gee lay ?


----------



## BudBartos

Don't forget Sept 3 for the next race !!! Only 2 more summer series races remain  Will You be the champion :thumbsup:


----------



## ghoulardi

BudBartos said:


> Will You be the champion :thumbsup:


 Who knows ? :freak:


----------



## Micro_Racer

points are updated on my site.


----------



## BudBartos

Thanks Micro !!!!

If I click on Your home page it does not work, May just be my putter of a puter 

My HP does not work ?? Is it a HT thing?


----------



## Micro_Racer

it looks like my home page is up.... try the link below for the points
https://spreadsheets.google.com/ccc?key=0AiuQDeySVZzbdDhQM2MxbTJ6V1lLRnNBeUNGSmVKanc&hl=en


----------



## BudBartos

Is the end near ???????????????????????


----------



## sg1

BudBartos said:


> Is the end near ???????????????????????


I think the end of the summer is near....

THUS....

The beginning of carpet racing


----------



## BudBartos

OK Who will be there this coming Friday Sept 3  

I need a good head count for the food or We may not do food.

I know of 4 at this time Me, Tang, Bruce and Don S Now WHO else ???!!!!!!


----------



## BudBartos

OK got 6 !!! Brankica and Geoffery will be there !!!!


----------



## Donald Deutsch

I plan on being there.


----------



## Easy

It has been so long, can I race novice IF I am able to show up???


----------



## BudBartos

Easy said:


> It has been so long, can I race novice IF I am able to show up???


Sure We will make a class just for You !!!!

Up to 7 racers  Come on whats going on ????

Dave L, Ron, Mark, Ross ??? New guy !!!


----------



## ghoulardi

I'm In. :thumbsup:


----------



## BudBartos

OK 8 so far !!!!


----------



## DJ66

*MAKE THAT 9...:thumbsup:*


----------



## BudBartos

Anyone else


----------



## ghoulardi

Going Once ....


----------



## BudBartos

OK not too good !!! Hope the ones that show up buy something  
I will do food :thumbsup:


----------



## ghoulardi

Hope the ones that show up buy something  

I already took care of that. :thumbsup:


----------



## BudBartos

ghoulardi said:


> Hope the ones that show up buy something
> 
> I already took care of that. :thumbsup:


Can't live on $18.00


----------



## Donald Deutsch

If your so hard up for money, sell me a piece of chassis fiberglass.


----------



## sg1

Maybe you should work with Tang on the weekends


----------



## K-5 CAPER

Bud,
Is the rental ride available for Friday night??
90% chance I wont have to work,and i havent done anything with my batteries,including the nurse in 2 months so there probably toast.
I will find out tonight about work,and let you know tomorrow morning

thanks K-5


----------



## BudBartos

K-5 >> Yes You can run the special rent a racer :thumbsup:


----------



## BudBartos

Donald Deutsch said:


> If your so hard up for money, sell me a piece of chassis fiberglass.


 
But then You will be cheating


----------



## K-5 CAPER

Bud,
you can gear that rental to run whatever class...........I'm good with that


----------



## BudBartos

K-5 CAPER said:


> Bud,
> you can gear that rental to run whatever class...........I'm good with that


I will gear it for Super Stock so You can race with all Your friends :thumbsup:


----------



## Donald Deutsch

It is not called cheating, it's called experimenting. It is only cheating if you run it in a points race. I have time on my hands to try something different.


----------



## K-5 CAPER

Bud,

I will see you and the rest of the folks tomorrow night.

Put an extra special motor in that rental rig

Thanks K-5


----------



## Easy

How long can you store batteries on the "nurse"????
Don


----------



## BudBartos

Long time !!! As long as the lights keep flashing :thumbsup:


----------



## BudBartos

K-5 CAPER said:


> Bud,
> 
> I will see you and the rest of the folks tomorrow night.
> 
> Put an extra special motor in that rental rig
> 
> Thanks K-5


 
Will do :thumbsup:


----------



## BudBartos

OK parts rack is full !!! Depending on You all


----------



## BudBartos

Hope to see a big crowd later with lots of money to spend on BRP parts !!

I will not be racing so if your ride needs a trip to the BRP garage bring it !!!


----------



## Tread1

I thought I would pass this along for those who don't go to rctech forums:
http://www.rctech.net/forum/norcar-cleveland-style-gate/431162-changes-gate.html


----------



## BudBartos

Tread1 >> Thanks :thumbsup:


----------



## Donald Deutsch

Where was everybody today. Just 7 racers and 3 heats. Well we all had fun and enjoyed a night at the races and Bud's cooking. I would hope there will be more people at the 24th race to finish out the season. See you all then.


----------



## K-5 CAPER

Thanks Bud for a good car to run and the food

thanks freddie for having us at your place

nice seeing everyone again


----------



## BudBartos

Yes record setting small turnout of 7  Stimulis package of the Goverment is working.

We did have some real nice clean racing going on however.

Bruce took stock !!! Don S took Super stock and K-5 took brushless after 16 time Tangtester ran into some sort of radio adjustment trouble ?? I told Him how to fix it but He just would not listen. K-5 and Tang did have some good racing however.

New Guy was there ?? WOW


----------



## sg1

Donald Deutsch said:


> Where was everybody today.


I was at Bud's watching TV and eating Pizza


----------



## Easy

Donald Deutsch said:


> Where was everybody today.
> 
> Maybe because it was a holiday, folks were at picnics, on vacation, or just gone for the weekend.
> I was working, so, again, I couldn't be there. Next series should be better for me.


----------



## BudBartos

Maybe they had to take down the japanese beatle traps :thumbsup: 
We will soon see what the winter series will shape up to be ? I hope good


----------



## Crusty

I'm thinking seriously about running the winter series again. When does it start?


----------



## Easy

BudBartos said:


> Maybe they had to take down the japanese beatle traps :thumbsup:



That was Sunday, I cut grass Fri.
I hope to make the next series though.....


----------



## DJ66

Crusty said:


> I'm thinking seriously about running the winter series again. When does it start?


*HERE IS THE INFORMATION...*
http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showpost.php?p=3449133&postcount=1


----------



## BudBartos

Crusty said:


> I'm thinking seriously about running the winter series again. When does it start?


 
Come on out the more the better :thumbsup:


----------



## ghoulardi

BudBartos said:


> Come on out the more the better :thumbsup:


 INDEED... :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## BudBartos

Things are getting busy !!! Now if it could just stay like this for 6 months  

Who and how many batteries did our dedicated local racers want ??

My testing showed TSR 1500 is the way to go and thats what I will be ordering.


----------



## K-5 CAPER

K-5 .. 3 packs 

bud


----------



## BudBartos

K-5 CAPER said:


> K-5 .. 3 packs
> 
> bud


OK Who else ?? I know more said they wanted some.


----------



## Donald Deutsch

I asked you for two.


----------



## BudBartos

Last summer series race is on Sept 24th come on out and get some parts do some racing and have a Italian sausage. This may be the last time for food


----------



## TangTester

Wish the race was tonight....I have the itch to race. :-(


----------



## sg1

TangTester said:


> Wish the race was tonight....I have the itch to race. :-(


They make "cream" for that....


----------



## BudBartos

Ok I'm ordering batteries this week If You want some better let Me know 

Looks like were going to have more racers at the last summer series race getting there rides ready for the winter series :thumbsup:


----------



## ghoulardi

I would like 2 packs please.


----------



## jett

Sorry, I know this is off subject but does anyone know if you can run BRP cars on RCP surface and if so best tires to use?


----------



## BudBartos

jett said:


> Sorry, I know this is off subject but does anyone know if you can run BRP cars on RCP surface and if so best tires to use?


Sure use the 391 rears and 381b fronts they are the med blues


----------



## BudBartos

Ordering batteries!!! Will have them at the next race bring $$$$


----------



## BudBartos

One week to the last summer BRP series race 

I need to get a good head count for the food, remember this may be the last time ever for the feast 

I right now Know I will be there and Tangtester so thats 2

I also mailed out 30 flyers to those that have not been coming out inviting them to join in on the Fun.

The major awards will be presented at the first winter series race on Oct 2 racing starts at 5:00


----------



## sg1

BudBartos said:


> One week to the last summer BRP series race
> 
> I need to get a good head count for the food, remember this may be the last time ever for the feast
> 
> I right now Know I will be there and Tangtester so thats 2
> 
> I also mailed out 30 flyers to those that have not been coming out inviting them to join in on the Fun.
> 
> The major awards will be presented at the first winter series race on Oct 2 racing starts at 5:00


Where's my flyer??


----------



## BudBartos

sg1 said:


> Where's my flyer??


In the mail !!! You in ?


----------



## ghoulardi

I'm in. :thumbsup:


----------



## BudBartos

Ok 3 !!


----------



## DJ66

*MAKE IT 4..:thumbsup:*


----------



## Donald Deutsch

I'm Going to be there.


----------



## BudBartos

5 so far


----------



## Easy

I hate to say this, but I will try and be there......


----------



## TangTester

Easy said:


> I hate to say this, but I will try and be there......


I am taking bets if Don will be there....anyone interested :thumbsup: hope to see you


----------



## BudBartos

5 and a try to


----------



## Mark5

Bud, I will be there.
Mark Heitger


----------



## BudBartos

All right 6 !! Missed You last time.


----------



## Micro_Racer

I will be at the race.


----------



## BudBartos

Micro_Racer said:


> I will be at the race.


Are You racing ?? If so thats 7 Ya Hoo !!!


----------



## Easy

TangTester said:


> I am taking bets if Don will be there....anyone interested :thumbsup: hope to see you


Lets see now, can I get in on that???

LOL


----------



## DJ66

*ROSS...YOU GOT A PM :thumbsup:*


----------



## ghoulardi

Got it. Sent info.


----------



## DJ66

ghoulardi said:


> Got it. Sent info.


:thumbsup:*THANKS*:thumbsup:


----------



## Micro_Racer

points updated on web site! Last race is FRIDAY!


----------



## BudBartos

OK Who else ??? Have 7 now thats not good


----------



## BudBartos

Anyone else ??? I sure hope those that ordered batteries show up !!!!!

K-5 >> Whats Your friday look like?


----------



## K-5 CAPER

Bud,
My Friday looks like 8 hours of work unfortunately


----------



## BudBartos

K-5 >> OK see You on the 2nd of OCT :thumbsup: 
Well I'm doing food for 10 people no one else better show up :freak:


----------



## Easy

I am going to try and come Fri. What class can I run where I will not affect any ones chances for a trophy? I don't want to come out and mess up the series for another racer that has been there all summer. Bud, can we just not count my points, and hopefully I will stay out of the way and not wreck anyone??? Let me know.
Don (probably very slow Don)


----------



## BudBartos

Easy said:


> I am going to try and come Fri. What class can I run where I will not affect any ones chances for a trophy? I don't want to come out and mess up the series for another racer that has been there all summer. Bud, can we just not count my points, and hopefully I will stay out of the way and not wreck anyone??? Let me know.
> Don (probably very slow Don)


You can run whatever You like. I think super stock is locked up. Stock may be close. Brushless is another Tang victory I think :wave:


----------



## TangTester

yep number 17!!


----------



## Easy

TangTester said:


> yep number 17!!


Maybe I will run brushless. 9600 motor right??? :freak:
Don :wave:


----------



## DMiz

I will be there this friday,Have a fresh jar of the hot pepper mustard like I brought to the Gate waiting to try it on a Bud's famous sausage.Dave


----------



## Easy

Had a great time last night. Thanks to Freddie and Bud for making it all possible....
Hope to become a "regular" for the next series.
Don


----------



## BudBartos

Great night of racing for the summer series final :thumbsup: 
Tons of FUN and some new faces, right on !!!!

Stock winner was Mark H with DJ66 as TQ.

Super stock had Dave M as TQ and winner.

Brushless I was TQ but 17 time BRP series winner Tangtester took the win after I ran into a foot ??

Hope We can keep it going and pick up some new racers for the winter series.

Thanks to all that came out and ran this past summer and Thanks again to Freddie :wave:

Series results posted soon.


----------



## Mark5

I agree. Fun night of racing Friday. Thanks again Freddie and Bud. I regret running into Dave during the Stock A-main. I didn't do it intentionally. My apologies Dave. I wasn't expecting my car to have that much closing speed. Any way, I don't think I stuck him in any walls like what happened to me in the qualifying races. Sorry Takanori for spinning you out.


----------



## DJ66

*NO PROBLEM MARK..YOU WERE VERY FAST IN THE MAIN...IT WAS JUST GOOD AND FUN RACING :thumbsup:
THANKS FREDDIE AND BUD FOR PUTTING ON A GREAT SERIES FOR US.:thumbsup:
SEE YOU ALL NEXT WEEK.:wave:*


----------



## BudBartos

Summer series winners



Stock







Super stock


Brushless​
Thanks ALL !!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------

